# Boruto Volume 3



## Indra (Apr 20, 2017)

Ikemoto's art


....... Says no one ever

Reactions: Funny 6 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Mitsuki's hair looks like a mop...if he could only clean up this mess...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LostInLogicError (Apr 20, 2017)

Jesus Christ, need to start *someone save Sarada* campaign

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## King Shark (Apr 20, 2017)

JC, ikemoto needs to cool it with the leg fanservice.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 20, 2017)

LostInLogicError said:


> Jesus Christ, need to start *someone save Sarada* campaign

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks terrible.

Volume sales will plunge because of this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

It looks shitty 
Sarada should just stop wearing that dress, she is better off nude

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Why aren't the Japanese blacklashing like they did for Hinata's boobs? Anyone knows what is happening? If they are whining about it , why is it getting worse?


----------



## ramezzes (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Why aren't the Japanese blacklashing like they did for Hinata's boobs? Anyone knows what is happening? If they are whining about it , why is it getting worse?


Because they don't have the same opinion as the western fandom and quite frankly they don't give a rat's ass about this type of thing. Besides, this type of manga wasn't meant for western readers in the first place. Not every Japanese fan have to think like us you know


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Because they don't have the same opinion as the western fandom and quite frankly they don't give a rat's ass about this type of thing. Besides, this type of manga wasn't meant for western readers in the first place. Not every Japanese fan have to think like us you know


So they are all raging when Hinata got stripped of her boobs but have no problem with this......
 
PS: I understand that the cultures and visions of the world are different tho


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

They really gotta make that girl a walking ass kicking beast to compensate this tho  if they turn her into a damsel in distress I think some peeps will committee suicide


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Volume 3 already? Only a few chapters are out.


Chapters 8, 9, 10 and 11. 12 won't be in because the volume will be released by then.

4 chapters per volume is the norm.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Why aren't the Japanese blacklashing like they did for Hinata's boobs? Anyone knows what is happening? If they are whining about it , why is it getting worse?





pat pat said:


> So they are all raging when Hinata got stripped of her boobs but have no problem with this......
> 
> PS: I understand that the cultures and visions of the world are different tho


actually they are bothered by it, at least that is what I see from Jap fanarts.

Kishi himself said the skirt is too short, Kishi's other assistant made fun of the skirt itself, does Ikemoto care? Doesn't seemed like it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2017)

Where did Kishi say that?  The whole thing seems to be blown out of proportion.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> actually they are bothered by it, at least that is what I see from Jap fanarts.


 I am not talking about some complaint fan art here and there but a general reaction that could change things. We know Japanese naruto fans have a huge whining ability; their whining worked for the uchiha ( when hidan and kakuzu's arc got cut short). Their whining worked for Hinata and sasuke ( who got his hairs spikiness back asap) but here why ? 



> Kishi himself said the skirt is too short, Kishi's other assistant made fun of the skirt itself, does Ikemoto care? Doesn't seemed like it.


 Ikemoto is just an artist he doesn't have that much power. The Jump could do something about it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I am not talking about some complaint fan art here and there but a general reaction that could change things. We know Japanese naruto fans have a huge whining ability; their whining worked for the uchiha ( when hidan and kakuzu's arc got cut short). Their whining worked for Hinata and sasuke ( who got his hairs spikiness back asap) but here why ?


the power of boner is stronger 

I'm just joking on that one sorry 


pat pat said:


> Ikemoto is just an artist he doesn't have that much power. The Jump could do something about it


Maybe it'll get fixed one day.



Mider T said:


> Where did Kishi say that?


In one event or something... meh I forgot, it was so long ago


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> the power of boner is stronger
> 
> I'm just joking on that one sorry


 You might actually be right you know, they went all out for boobs but don't dare doing the same in this situation? 
Well I heard she made it to the cover is it true?
Really fuck ikemoto IDC anymore he could make her go around nude.( and I know it's possible ) Just just give her relevance , importance ( the anime will fix the outfit problem) I feel like women in this manga are bound by "the curse of housewives" 



> Maybe it'll get fixed one day.


 Maybe after this arc? I am crossing my fingers for her next outfit change 



> In one event or something... meh I forgot, it was so long ago


 Fuck kishimoto too , since he insisted this much for ikemoto to be the artist. It's his fault 
Take this ikemoto  and this kishimoto

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Well I heard she made it to the cover is it true?


The WSJ cover? yes

It's the cover of the MC and their rivals, not all are rivals tho. 



pat pat said:


> Maybe after this arc? I am crossing my fingers for her next outfit change


Idk man everytime her outfit changes the skirt gets shorter! 
You would think this is impossible, but Ikemoto will make it possible


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> The WSJ cover? yes
> 
> It's the cover of the MC and their rivals, not all are rivals tho.


 It seems like a big deal. Was she in a little corner or actually visible on the cover? Do you have the cover's IMG ? 



> Idk man everytime her outfit changes the skirt gets shorter!
> You would think this is impossible, but Ikemoto will make it possible


 Naahhh it will get tone down when she is older , we know older women don't get this treatment , they are just normal. There is hope 
Look at Kurotsuchi , with her outfit she should have gotten the sarada treatment X1000 but it didn't happen. 
Unless it's specially sarada's legs which are concerned.......if it's this....well.....we are doomed but at least she will be old.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It seems like a big deal. Was she in a little corner or actually visible on the cover? Do you have the cover's IMG ?



------------------------


pat pat said:


> .we are doomed but at least she will be old.


it's like you forgot what he did to Mirai...


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> ------------------------
> it's like you forgot what he did to Mirai...


 Mirai  , I hope salad will be saved   . ohhhh :/ is this me or they look good on it? 
And it also feels like they are talking to each others  ( bolt and salad)
You said it was for the MC and their rival right? Hmmmm
I see Deku but where is my Bakugo boy!!!???   
Edit : I saw him  
But he is small on the pic


----------



## Corvida (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> They really gotta make that girl a walking ass kicking beast to compensate this tho  if they turn her into a damsel in distress I think some peeps will committee suicide



Suicide.? Tsk tsk-there are funnier and trollier things to achieve

The next  lil toad chapter thread will be hell. Spanish promise.unless a monthly sticky dedicated to that worish outfit is made.


ASUCAR!!!

This time he has gone straight to the tight. I think the skirt will be gone next month
tWERKING

And even with that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Corvida said:


> Suicide.? Tsk tsk-there are funnier and trollier things to achieve
> 
> The next  lil toad chapter thread will be hell. Spanish promise.unless a monthly sticky dedicated to that worish outfit is made.
> 
> ...


Good riddance girl 
Have fun,


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd have prefered Super Momo in this cover but oh well...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Corvida (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Good riddance girl
> Have fun,



I will.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Corvida said:


> I will.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2017)

FFS you can see the full curvature of Sarada's ass. At this point you might as well be reading Konoha Donburi.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> FFS you can see the full curvature of Sarada's ass. At this point you might as well be reading Konoha Donburi.


It's not one of these weird ass doujin no?  I won't check this time 
And yeah it's like...damn die ikemoto  die


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 20, 2017)

ℜai said:


> ​



lol...I don't think he's a lolicon.....but  I am having my doubts for sure.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't think Japanese boys fap to lolicon Sarada.

I think it's just Ikemoto


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 20, 2017)

Corvida said:


> I think the skirt will be gone next month


At this rate everything will be gone soon 

Next chapter goes straight to the hentai magazines

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't think Japanese boys fap to lolicon Sarada.
> 
> I think it's just Ikemoto


Well no one at jump seems to slap his head about it


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It's not one of these weird ass doujin no?  I won't check this time
> And yeah it's like...damn die ikemoto  die


It's the very same one you already looked at.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Well no one at jump seems to slap his head about it


Jump magazine sells covers with girls revealing a lot more than Sarada does.

She's not even close. lol


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2017)

So.....who still thinks Sarada isn't being sexualized?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Milady (Apr 20, 2017)

Sarada pls 

cover yourself 



Ikemoto

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Why aren't the Japanese blacklashing like they did for Hinata's boobs? Anyone knows what is happening? If they are whining about it , why is it getting worse?



Japanese have responded by a lot of them not giving a fuck about this new series. 



Mider T said:


> Where did Kishi say that?  The whole thing seems to be blown out of proportion.



Jump Festa when it was unveiled.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> It's the very same one you already looked at.


It's not funny 


Indra said:


> Jump magazine sells covers with girls revealing a lot more than Sarada does.
> 
> She's not even close. lol


Well, you gave me a news. I guess kishi didn't got us used to it then.


----------



## Milady (Apr 20, 2017)

But this is a Naruto franchise 

It's my safe heaven from fan service 

Not anymore


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

miladyy said:


> But this is a Naruto franchise
> 
> It's my safe heaven from fan service
> 
> Not anymore


Can you send me 400$ by error in your despair?  
That's why you need to read some h manga, you get immune to this kind of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't think Japanese boys fap to lolicon Sarada.
> 
> I think it's just Ikemoto



They don't fap because Salad is a bit too old for their tastes. 




Lemongrab said:


> So.....who still thinks Sarada isn't being sexualized?



She still needs to fully strip while wearing purple lipstick and showing her tongue provocatively. 

While doing some pole dancing. 

But we may get there eventually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2017)

Hmm I would have liked it for another team to get this cover

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> They don't fap because Salad is a bit too old for their tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thought of that is scary 

LOL at the pace of her skirt length getting shorter by the second. I wouldn't be surprised how far this ningen takes the fake-sexy approach. 

Adult Sarada probably is gonna be busty with Ikemoto drawing her. Sakura can catch no breaks


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Hmm I would have liked it for another team to get this cover



The first 3 volumes are about the movie entirely (except for the last chapter). The other teams really did little to nothing for them
to have the cover.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Adult Sarada probably is gonna be busty with Ikemoto drawing her. Sakura can catch no breaks



Ain't no girl looking pretty with Ikemoto's style

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The first 3 volumes are about the movie entirely (except for the last chapter). The other teams really did little to nothing for them
> to have the cover.


Kishi made random covers of k11 teams during the Sasuke and sai arc which had nothing to do with them


----------



## Milady (Apr 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Can you send me 400$ by error in your despair?
> That's why you need to read some h manga, you get immune to this kind of shit.



Bringing H manga into this...........Naruto Next Generation is real 



SupremeKage said:


> Hmm I would have liked it for another team to get this cover



NO I'm not ready to see ChouChou's legs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2017)

miladyy said:


> NO I'm not ready to see ChouChou's legs



No worries. 

You would see (fat) Anko's legs instead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 20, 2017)

Wtf 
Poor Sarada being used as fanservice again


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2017)

Question nr.1

DOES SHE WEAR ANY PANTIES?


----------



## Milady (Apr 20, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Question nr.1
> 
> DOES SHE WEAR ANY PANTIES?




Her posture says no


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

he is ruining sarada....
doesnt kishi say anything...like please supervise properly. hope this shit bombs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (Apr 20, 2017)

Whatever...


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

seriously how do u go from this:
  to that....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Derael (Apr 20, 2017)

Does Kodashi has a word to say about this as the writer? Someone should tweet him. He needs to tell Ikemoto to fuck off whith this shit.


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Derael said:


> Does Kodashi has a word to say about this as the writer? Someone should tweet him. He needs to tell Ikemoto to fuck off whith this shit.


lol i dont think they have social media accounts...?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2017)

I know Kodachi has a twitter account.



Derael said:


> Does Kodashi has a word to say about this as the writer? Someone should tweet him. He needs to tell Ikemoto to fuck off whith this shit.


Don't think so. He's "just" the scriptwriter.


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I know Kodachi has a twitter account.
> 
> 
> Don't think so. He's "just" the scriptwriter.


please share...i want to creep him XD


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 20, 2017)

Shinki team stat pages?

The topic of discussion in this thread is very bland and bleak. Need something interesting to talk about.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Shinki team stat pages?
> 
> The topic of discussion in this thread is very bland and bleak. Need something interesting to talk about.


volume isnt out yet


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Shinki team stat pages?


Shinki himself should be pretty obvious as far as abilities go.

The other two are a big question mark. Don't think we ever saw them in action.

Low key hoping they'll skip the irrelevant genin and give data on some of the adult characters, but I doubt that's going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 20, 2017)

ok after processing this pic.   I have some more thoughts

Did she dislocate her shoulder? Holy shit that looks so unnatural.
Can't really find pants to fit her now that the roids have kicked in. 


She's starting to look like @Shroomsday Sarada lol


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> volume isnt out yet


Forreal? No early leaks or nothing gonna be coming out? 


Platypus said:


> Shinki himself should be pretty obvious as far as abilities go.


I know. I just wanna see if a certain element theory gets shut down and if any puppet mechanics getting revealed.


> The other two are a big question mark. Don't think we ever saw them in action.


See? Like i said everyone is dying to know what ukyo is gonna so with them(since kishi probably would've rehashed some unoriginal crap for them anyway).


> Low key hoping they'll skip the irrelevant genin and give data on some of the adult characters, but I doubt that's going to happen anytime soon.


Yeah metal lee and team raiton don't need any coverage imo. Which adult characters you want stuff on?


----------



## fuff (Apr 20, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Forreal? No early leaks or nothing gonna be coming out?
> 
> I know. I just wanna see if a certain element theory gets shut down and if any puppet mechanics getting revealed.
> 
> ...


its out first week of may....i dunno how early we get these things...next week?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Which adult characters you want stuff on?


Naruto/Sasuke/Momoshiki is hoping for too much... but someone like Konohamaru should be feasible I hope. Just so we can compare a jounin's stats to those of the brats, like a sort of benchmark. 

Seeing all those 4/5 stars for genin got me worrying we might never see data for characters other than the kids though.


----------



## Derael (Apr 20, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I know Kodachi has a twitter account.


I know that too... I might ask him.


> Don't think so. He's "just" the scriptwriter.


Well, they should be at least in touch... Idk he could still suggest him to fix that crap. I think Kodashi is just as important as Ikemoto, if not more...


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2017)

It looks like the kages' building are there too (background).



pat pat said:


> So they are all raging when Hinata got stripped of her boobs but have no problem with this......
> 
> PS: I understand that the cultures and visions of the world are different tho


A person who complains about the lack of boobs doesn't look as someone who will also complain about them showing legs/butt...


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

Majin Lu said:


> It looks like the kages' building are there too (background).


 The cover is just a simplified version of this  
It's the konoha-globe but with less details




> A person who complains about the lack of boobs doesn't look as someone who will also complain about them showing legs/butt...


Indeed


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> its out first week of may....i dunno how early we get these things...next week?


Tch aight welp got my hopes up for no reason. Back to low expectation mode for now.


Platypus said:


> Naruto/Sasuke/Momoshiki is hoping for too much... but someone like Konohamaru should be feasible I hope.


Showing the stats of god tiers might be risky in setting liimit caps for the series. They'd have to be careful on how they show feats and use numbers for now on. Imagine the shit troll storm if the kages stats were revealed and they are in the range of naruto's and sasuke's.....

I guess showing konohamaru and maybe other jonin instructors(like suna's and kumo's) would be enough. It'd be cool to get to know the other team leaders anyway i guess.


> Just so we can compare a jounin's stats to those of the brats, like a sort of benchmark.


I can live with this.


> Seeing all those 4/5 stars for genin got me worrying we might never see data for characters other than the kids though.


True. They problem made this kids only in mind. If boruto got 4 stars in ninjutsu and naruto gets 5...well...not to exciting as far as setting tiers and hype goes lol.


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> he is ruining sarada....
> doesnt kishi say anything...like please supervise properly. hope this shit bombs


That would require Kishimoto to grow a spine first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Shinki team stat pages?
> 
> The topic of discussion in this thread is very bland and bleak. Need something interesting to talk about.


 lol 
Shinki? We pretty much know what his stats are gonna be. However the two others are a total mystery, I really want to know what abilities they have.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Tch aight welp got my hopes up for no reason. Back to low expectation mode for now.
> 
> Showing the stats of god tiers might be risky in setting liimit caps for the series. They'd have to be careful on how they show feats and use numbers for now on. Imagine the shit troll storm if the kages stats were revealed and they are in the range of naruto's and sasuke's.....


 I don't think we will see adult's stats, at least not in this format. The stats system we have seen since chapter one seems to be reserved to the genin, so maybe if they want to give adults stats they will use another system. ( the fact that they specified what is average for a genin makes me think we will see more stats from adults characters). For example we could learn that for the genin, in the ninjutsu area , it is limited to 5 stars ( to rate them) and maybe 15 stars for chunin and something like this. Genin : **/5 , chunin : **/15 and jounin let's say **/35. And if a genin get 4/5 it doesn't mean that in the chunin rating system he'll get 4/15 since the rating system changes. It's just an hypothesis on how they could do it tho.



> I guess showing konohamaru and maybe other jonin instructors(like suna's and kumo's) would be enough. It'd be cool to get to know the other team leaders anyway i guess.


 Or they could create a tier for people lime naruto. Like for example god tier where people like naruto , sasuke , Momoshiki, Madara could fit. 



> True. They problem made this kids only in mind. If boruto got 4 stars in ninjutsu and naruto gets 5...well...not to exciting as far as setting tiers and hype goes lol.


 Nah man it ain't dbs , this far the powerscaling in naruto has always been somehow OK. You know who is stronger than who. Xd


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Ain't no girl looking pretty with Ikemoto's style


Kurotsuchi doesn't look bad

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 20, 2017)

Kira Yagami said:


> Poor Sarada being used as fanservice again


I feel like this is more of Ikemoto having a 12 year old loli leg fetish than fanservice. In a way he is just fanservicing for HIMSELF only


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Apr 20, 2017)

Ikemoto in a nutshell


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2017)

fuff said:


> he is ruining sarada....
> doesnt kishi say anything...like please supervise properly. hope this shit bombs



Kishi liked the new design and giggled adding that "she looked more feminine"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 21, 2017)

All those ratings


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Kishi liked the new design and giggled adding that "she looked more feminine"


Can you give a source? If what you say is true it'll be fucking hilarious


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Can you give a source? If what you say is true it'll be fucking hilarious



It was during the presentation of the manga series. Someone pointed out the skirt was too short and he claimed that "it was true but she looked more feminine" while laughing.

I saw it somewhere on this forum but I can't find it anymore. If someone else saved the thread, please share it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> It was during the presentation of the manga series. Someone pointed out the skirt was too short and he claimed that "it was true but she looked more feminine" while laughing.
> I saw it somewhere on this forum but I can't find it anymore. If someone else saved the thread, please share it.


@Platypus ?


----------



## Rai (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks like Kishi:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 5


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Looks like Kishi:


----------



## HisokaRollin (Apr 22, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> It was during the presentation of the manga series. Someone pointed out the skirt was too short and he claimed that "it was true but she looked more feminine" while laughing.
> 
> I saw it somewhere on this forum but I can't find it anymore. If someone else saved the thread, please share it.



He was laughing because when it comes to Ikemoto's Sarada its either this or crying.


But seriously now- why the fuck cant he just say to Ikemoto- Dude, she is 12, tone this shit down. Give her pants.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 22, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> He was laughing because when it comes to Ikemoto's Sarada its either this or crying.
> 
> 
> But seriously now- why the fuck cant he just say to Ikemoto- Dude, she is 12, tone this shit down. Give her pants.



Shall I remind you the outfit ChiChi used to wear in Dragon Ball? She was younger than Sarada yet no one complained about the bikini armor xD

My problem with Sarada's outfit is not the dress but the high heels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Apr 22, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Shall I remind you the outfit ChiChi used to wear in Dragon Ball? She was younger than Sarada yet no one complained about the bikini armor xD
> 
> My problem with Sarada's outfit is not the dress but the high heels.



I am really ashamed to confess this but... I have never watched Dragon Ball in my entire life.


But still- fuck Japan and its normalizing pedophilia.


----------



## NW (Apr 22, 2017)

OOH those busty thicc legs and ass!

I want Sarada to go down on me this instant


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> I am really ashamed to confess this but... I have never watched Dragon Ball in my entire life.



Imma give you this gun, I believe you know what to do with it.





HisokaRollin said:


> But still- fuck Japan and its normalizing pedophilia.



Damn son.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2017)

Klue said:


> Imma give you this gun, I believe you know what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn DAUGHTER!!!!!! She is a garl 
And can you teach me how to use those emotes you use in a so perfect way


----------



## HisokaRollin (Apr 22, 2017)

Klue said:


> Imma give you this gun, I believe you know what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna fight little man? 

Dont laugh at my saltiness, I cant help it. 


But really i know i should watch it but i dont know if im ready for this kind of life commitment.

Its so long. Although i did watch whole One Piece in 2 and a half month. Almost failing my college because of it but still.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Damn DAUGHTER!!!!!! She is a garl



Oh shit, my bad. 



pat pat said:


> And can you teach me how to use those emotes you use in a so perfect way



Just Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C my style pimpin'. 


HisokaRollin said:


> Wanna fight little man?
> 
> Dont laugh at my saltiness, I cant help it.
> 
> ...



It's not really worth it; it's just surprising.

Do you girl.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2017)

Klue said:


> Just Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C my style pimpin'.





pat pat said:


> Damn DAUGHTER!!!!!! She is a garl
> And can you teach me how to use those emotes you use in a so perfect way


I know where Klue store the goods 

But you'll need to pay me lots to get this little information

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know where Klue store the goods
> 
> But you'll need to pay me lots to get this little information



You don't know shit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 23, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know where Klue store the goods
> 
> But you'll need to pay me lots to get this little information


----------



## Rohan (Apr 23, 2017)

Disgusting cover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Apr 23, 2017)

If jp or anyone in that matter get hard at seeing Sarada in Ike's art they seriously need help.


----------



## Ignition (Apr 23, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> So.....who still thinks Sarada isn't being sexualized?



> She's wearing shorts, they said


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2017)

Ignition said:


> > She's wearing shorts, they said


What shorts?  I don't see any shorts on her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 23, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know where Klue store the goods
> 
> But you'll need to pay me lots to get this little information





@Klue

Looks like you're getting hustled.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Packard (Apr 23, 2017)

ℜai said:


> ​


I already found


----------



## Rai (Apr 23, 2017)

Not a dislike by Packard

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 23, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Not a dislike by Packard


Sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2017)

Poor @'s racking up them dislikes through no fault of his own.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 23, 2017)

*typical Facebook whore comment* 
One like = one free pants for sarada 
One share = two free pants for salad, new shoes and herpes in ikemoto's testicules


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2017)

pat pat said:


> *typical Facebook whore comment*
> One like = one free pants for sarada
> One share = two free pants for salad, new shoes and herpes in ikemoto's testicules


One share = one prayer for Sarada's innocence.
Ignore = Ikemoto draws her in such a rude pose that people get arrested just for looking at it


----------



## pat pat (Apr 23, 2017)

BisonLlama said:


> One share = one prayer for Sarada's innocence.
> *Ignore = Ikemoto draws her in such a rude pose that people get arrested just for looking at it *


----------



## fuff (Apr 23, 2017)

even better:
one share: ikemoto is garbage
ignore: ikemoto is still garbage

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah Rai didn't do anything to deserves those dislikes

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2017)

fuff said:


> even better:
> one share: ikemoto is garbage
> ignore: ikemoto is still garbage


Even if Ikemoto gives Sarada some pants or something to cover up her legs, he is still garbage for having drawn the images in the first place.

If it was on a comic in America, let's say a young super girl character on a cover of a Marvel comic in a suggestive pose in suggestive clothing (or lack of clothing), imagine how that would go down.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 23, 2017)

Next time I'm not posting the volume cover

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 24, 2017)

BisonLlama said:


> If it was on a comic in America, let's say a young super girl character on a cover of a Marvel comic in a suggestive pose in suggestive clothing (or lack of clothing), imagine how that would go down.



We literally grew with this and nobody complained... duh!



The only reason anybody would bother to cry over a Marvel comic cover is because SJWs hate everything that is written or drawn by while CIS males.
The same contents done by an asian or POC person in general won't be critizised because they don't want to sound racist.

Ikemoto is just drawing the kind of content he's seen before in WSJ, and not even Kishimoto thought it was a bad idea. Still of blaming the guy, how about focusing on their society's (as a whole) problem? I can post costumes like ChiChi's or Sarada's all day, wore by underage characters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## pat pat (Apr 24, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> We literally grew with this and nobody complained... duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2017)

Even disregarding the fanservice, she looks like a result of failed human transmutation  That's not how elbows work...

Also, the top of the Hokage building sticking out like that looks like a freaking sarlacc.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 24, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> We literally grew with this and nobody complained... duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that chichi? b.o.t. hope Boruto eye show us new powers or doujutsu we haven't seen,  really want Sasuke to get hashirama arm so he can use chibaku tensai again...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 24, 2017)

MS81 said:


> Was that chichi? b.o.t. hope Boruto eye show us new powers or doujutsu we haven't seen,  really want Sasuke to get hashirama arm so he can use chibaku tensai again...



Yeah that's ChiChi during the first part of Dragon Ball (12 years old). That's why I'm not as surprised or ourtraged as most people around here and/or tumblr are.
This has been happening for ages in shonen series. What shocks me is that she is using high-heels... that's new XD

And this doesn't only happens in series for adults and teenagers. Even in manga/anime meant for younger audiences it is really common: for example, Minamoto Shizuka (from the manga and tv-series Doraemon) is famous for being shown nearly to completely naked in most of the episodes she is in... in fact, the western version of the show is censored and the jokes with the MC finding her naked in the bath are usually deleted, so the dialogue takes place while the camera points to a random objects or the faces.

​BTW: Shizuka Minamoto is 9 years old.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 24, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Yeah that's ChiChi during the first part of Dragon Ball (12 years old). That's why I'm not as surprised or ourtraged as most people around here and/or tumblr are.
> This has been happening for ages in shonen series. What shocks me is that she is using high-heels... that's new XD
> 
> And this doesn't only happens in series for adults and teenagers. Even in manga/anime meant for younger audiences it is really common: for example, Minamoto Shizuka (from the manga and tv-series Doraemon) is famous for being shown nearly to completely naked in most of the episodes she is in... in fact, the western version of the show is censored and the jokes with the MC finding her naked in the bath are usually deleted, so the dialogue takes place while the camera points to a random objects or the faces.
> ...


 I am done 
 god  god god  
Pedobear fucking approves!


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I hope the next volume cover will at least have Sarada looking more decent...

Then again it's Ikemoto so...


----------



## fuff (Apr 24, 2017)

BisonLlama said:


> Well I hope the next volume cover will at least have Sarada looking more decent...
> 
> *Then again it's Ikemoto so...*


.....keep ur hopes low


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 24, 2017)

Sarada looks like a new member of Baywatch


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 24, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Poor @'s racking up them dislikes through no fault of his own.


Naw he deserve it, maybe 



LadyTenTen said:


> We literally grew with this and nobody complained... duh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw ChiChi so I had no idea 



LadyTenTen said:


> Yeah that's ChiChi during the first part of Dragon Ball (12 years old). That's why I'm not as surprised or ourtraged as most people around here and/or tumblr are.
> This has been happening for ages in shonen series. What shocks me is that she is using high-heels... that's new XD
> 
> And this doesn't only happens in series for adults and teenagers. Even in manga/anime meant for younger audiences it is really common: for example, Minamoto Shizuka (from the manga and tv-series Doraemon) is famous for being shown nearly to completely naked in most of the episodes she is in... in fact, the western version of the show is censored and the jokes with the MC finding her naked in the bath are usually deleted, so the dialogue takes place while the camera points to a random objects or the faces.
> ...


I kinda forgot about Shizuka 

I read every chapter of Doraemon, they even show Shizuka's "boobs" or being totally naked 

Tho they show the boys naked a dozen times too so it make things fair

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Derael (Apr 26, 2017)

Has this been posted yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Coolest Guy! 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Rai (Apr 26, 2017)

Digital version was uploaded early.

Good.

Tomorrow I shall I have it then


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 26, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Digital version was uploaded early.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall I have it then


I literally can't breathe. 

When i get back from work tomorrow i'll be expecting shinki stats/jutsu/skills

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 26, 2017)

Derael said:


> Has this been posted yet?



I just noticed her hands.....yikes


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 26, 2017)

Derael said:


> Has this been posted yet?


That pose looks so... uncomfortable. Does she have fucking scoliosis or something?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 26, 2017)

Derael said:


> Has this been posted yet?


Boruto and Sarada's eyes are so fucked on this cover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 26, 2017)

Derael said:


> Has this been posted yet?


His worst cover by far, and it isn't just Sarada. They all look like crossed-eyed weirdos.

Boruto doesn't have that seal on his hand, which makes me believe he drew this cover a while ago.

Anyway this is fugly. I have been saving all these covers on my computer, but amma pass on this one

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 26, 2017)

Indra said:


> His worst cover by far, and it isn't just Sarada. They all look like crossed-eyed weirdos.
> 
> Boruto doesn't have that seal on his hand, which makes me believe he drew this cover a while ago.
> 
> Anyway this is fugly. I have been saving all these covers on my computer, but amma pass on this one


I don't know about cross eyed, but it ain't pretty! As for Boruto's seal--that thumb is in a convenient position over the center of the palm.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 26, 2017)

I like how Sarada's belt feather... thingy is at the right place...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 26, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I like how Sarada's belt feather... thingy is at the right place...


 


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I literally can't breathe.
> 
> When i get back from work tomorrow i'll be expecting shinki stats/jutsu/skills


 If they are not team shinki's I know some people will be salty  
Nah I think it's the moment to give us those stats


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2017)

Adult Naruto stats

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2017)

Adult Sasuke stats too

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2017)

Team 7 stats

Reactions: Informative 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Derael (Apr 27, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Team 7 stats


Can you post them?


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2017)

I want shitstorm

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2017)

That is some interesting stats

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 27, 2017)

All I can offer this is a "meh." 5-7 yrs ago, my reaction would've been different.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 27, 2017)

C-Moon said:


> All I can offer this is a "meh." 5-7 yrs ago, my reaction would've been different.


c-moon is a changed-moon now.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 27, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Volume stuff:



I need more stats like these ones with all members of the previous generation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 27, 2017)

Derael said:


> Has this been posted yet?



Brb, screaming in terror.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't understand the stats 
Why areally they not light years away from the kids????!!!
Edit: I think adult's stats use a different mechanics. So for example Bolt's 13 in X category =/= Naruto's 13 in the same X category. 
That's what I think after seeing the lil message bellow sakura's stats


----------



## Shining Force (Apr 27, 2017)

Negotiation 170 - Master of Talk no Jutsu


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2017)

Are you fucking kidding me. They ranked Naruto/Sasuke with the same fucking stats as Genin?

brb killing myself

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Rai (Apr 27, 2017)

Plot twist: I just edited few numbers and added Naruto and Sasuke pics


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Plot twist: I just edited few numbers and added Naruto and Sasuke pics


It's false. They are the true stats 
Something is off with those stats.


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Plot twist: I just edited few numbers and added Naruto and Sasuke pics


I wish I could believe you


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

Something is really off with that shit. No matter how retarded they are, they can't do that. It's impossible. 
Boruto can't have the same dexterity stat as Sasuke.  Nope.


----------



## King Shark (Apr 27, 2017)

pat pat said:


> If they are not team shinki's I know some people will be salty


Oh yeah, i'm pretty damn salty. Team 7 stats? why?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasuke is stronger(physically) than Naruto? And greater than Sakura? 

Naruto is only 10 points below Sasuke in terms of intelligence?

Naruto being superior in negotiations to Sasuke showcases his TnJ. 

Though Naruto's skill in that should be like over 9000 at least 

Dexterity is skill or more speed related in this case?

Naruto having ??? in chakra likely is due to it being so great that it is hard to measure. 




pat pat said:


> Something is really off with that shit. No matter how retarded they are, they can't do that. It's impossible.
> Boruto can't have the same dexterity stat as Sasuke.  Nope.



Likely they refer to those at a particular tier.

So Boruto being a 100 in genin tier while his dad being a 100 in kage tier is not the same.

It would be hard to measure with greater numbers I guess. Boruto being 100 in something and Naruto like...2000 or 8000?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is stronger(physically) than Naruto? And greater than Sakura?
> 
> Naruto is only 10 points below Sasuke in terms of intelligence?
> 
> ...


I really hope it's that bro, it would make sense if they don't want to use too big numbers. But right now with the translation we have, it doesn't make any fucking sense. 
And look at their jutsu? It's vague af. Rasenshuriken , bunshin and sennin mode for naruto? 
Where to is Bijuu Dama? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 27, 2017)

The morning before i go to work...this kind of disappointment. I might just jump in front of the bus i was supposed to catch...i'll be alright.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The morning before i go to work...this kind of disappointment. I might just jump in front of the bus i was supposed to catch...i'll be alright.


I'll join you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'll join you


What if after you two die , shinki appears in the chapter?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'll join you



What if the stats were in the thousands BUT Sakura got greater stats than both Naruto and Sasuke? With superior taijutsu and ninjutsu on top of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> What if the stats were in the thousands BUT Sakura got greater stats than both Naruto and Sasuke? With superior taijutsu and ninjutsu on top of that.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 27, 2017)

If they're using the same genin scale for team 7 I'm done lmaoo


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

And of course it'll take forever to translate


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2017)

^ Not if we summon some translators 


Kuchiyose no jutsu


@OrganicDinosaur @Seelentau @Yagami1211

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rhllor31 (Apr 27, 2017)

poor sarada


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> ^ Not if we summon some translators
> 
> 
> Kuchiyose no jutsu
> ...


Double summon


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2017)

Rhllor31 said:


> poor sarada



Her parents are stats badasses so Ikemoto can draw her nude as compensation.


----------



## Rhllor31 (Apr 27, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is stronger(physically) than Naruto? And greater than Sakura?
> 
> Naruto is only 10 points below Sasuke in terms of intelligence?
> 
> ...


Remember that naruto study much to be hokage

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2017)

Can we just send this back to Ikemoto and Ukyo


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> Can we just send this back to Ikemoto and Ukyo



With Salad's naked leg for good measure?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> With Salad's naked leg for good measure?


Thrown in some bananas too


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2017)

I have an idea to FIX the stats. Let's act like we never saw it. It never existed. volume stats were never a thing.
Because at this point its whether :
A bad joke done by a fat retarded dude behind his pc
the two authors were smoking weed while drawing this
Or just like with the Viz version there is an error in the numbers 
*it's option 2 for me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 27, 2017)

anyone have the previous state pages for a comparison?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> Thrown in some bananas too



And Boruto's smelly sockets.


----------



## Derael (Apr 27, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> And Boruto's smelly sockets.


He doesn't wear any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Apr 27, 2017)

God, I am trying to like this stuff... but with the stuff I have seen today this is becoming harder and harder.
What the hell are these people doing?!


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello yes it's me Seelentau your resident translator and totally not inactive due to lack of interest in all things Naruto ))

Sakura's 癒力変生の術 Yuryoku Hensei no Jutsu means something like Healing Power Alteration Technique. Neither of these Kanji make up an existing term; 癒 comes from 治癒 which means healing, while "hensei" is normally written as 変性 and means "denature". I think there's a pun here, but I'm not sure.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Platypus (Apr 28, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> Hello yes it's me Seelentau your resident translator and totally not inactive due to lack of interest in all things Naruto ))
> 
> Sakura's 癒力変生の術 Yuryoku Hensei no Jutsu means something like Healing Power Alteration Technique. Neither of these Kanji make up an existing term; 癒 comes from 治癒 which means healing, while "hensei" is normally written as 変性 and means "denature". I think there's a pun here, but I'm not sure.


Sounds weird but I'll take it. Thanks.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't remember Sakura having any such jutsu, and I doubt she's gonna be relevant enough in this to show whatever this technique is supposed to be anyway. Shoulda just listed Byakugo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 30, 2017)

someone kill ikemoto

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2017)

Boruto ranked fourth on the 2nd and 3rd of May.


One Piece 85
Haikyuu!! 26
Shokugeki no Souma 24
Boruto -Naruto Next Generations- 3
Owari no Seraph 14
Black Clover 11
(All volumes on the top 6 list were released on May 2nd)

http://shosekiranking.blog.fc2.com/blog-category-2.html

Sales figures should be out on Wednesday.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rai (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2017)

So, no changes were made to the retarded stats?


----------



## Courier Six (May 5, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Boruto ranked fourth on the 2nd and 3rd of May.
> 
> 
> One Piece 85
> ...


Naruto never ranked that high or was that just the anime?


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2017)

Hussain said:


> So, no changes were made to the retarded stats?


When could they have made those changes? The volume's only been out for a few days, no re-releases. O_o

Not like they're ever going to adjust the stats anyway.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> Naruto never ranked that high or was that just the anime?


Nah, you're confusing manga volume sales with TV anime ratings. Naruto volumes had much higher sales figures.


----------



## Rai (May 5, 2017)

Who edited my first post?


----------



## Android (May 5, 2017)

Rai said:


> Still need Winner and Friendly rating


It looks terrible 
Boruto's eyes.
Mitsuki's hair .
Sarada's .......... entire lower half .
Can't rate that shit " winner " or " friendly ", so at best it gets an " optimistic " from me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Boruto ranked fourth on the 2nd and 3rd of May.
> 
> 
> One Piece 85
> ...


Interesting, it got some top tier competition. Snk , OP and Haikyu.  I think the volume 2 was 5th in its first release week


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Interesting, it got some top tier competition. Snk , OP and Haikyu.  I think the volume 2 was 5th in its first release week


SnK isn't on that list.

In terms of sales: One Piece >>> Haikyuu!! >>> Shokugeki no Souma > Boruto > Owari no Seraph > Black Clover

Based on sales figures of previous Shokugeki and Seraph volumes, it's pretty safe to say that Boruto 3 is selling better than previous volume at least, but probably not as well as volume 1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

Platypus said:


> SnK isn't on that list.


 SnS not snk , I made a mistake.



> In terms of sales: One Piece >>> Haikyuu!! >>> Shokugeki no Souma > Boruto > Owari no Seraph > Black Clover
> 
> Based on sales figures of previous Shokugeki and Seraph volumes, it's pretty safe to say that Boruto 3 is selling better than previous volume at least, but probably not as well as volume 1.


 Yeah I doubt it will reach the volume one's sales soon.
But if this one sells better than the previous one; depending on the gap between the sales ( volume 2-volume3) we could determine how much new content affect the sales.


----------



## MasterORB (May 5, 2017)

And it depends how much volumes it is sold, my bet is not less than 20k. And One Piece will surely sell above one 1 million.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> And it depends how much volumes it is sold, my bet is not less than 20k. And One Piece will surely sell above one 1 million.


----------



## MasterORB (May 5, 2017)

pat pat said:


>


I don't see this volume selling 100k


----------



## Tom Servo (May 5, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> I don't see this volume selling 100k


How much did Volume 1 and 2 sell?


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> I don't see this volume selling 100k


----------



## MasterORB (May 5, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> How much did Volume 1 and 2 sell?


I think the first volume sold 300k and the second one I think sold 150k(doesn't know this one).


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2017)

Well the anime will probably boost its sales too, I guess. It's definitely gaining an audience.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2017)

*●BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-*
│ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
│183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,431,872 (109)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- 1
│116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,356,525 (*87)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- 2

http://www.geocities.jp/jump_manga/jump5.htm#boruto



MasterORB said:


> I don't see this volume selling 100k


Wot

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 5, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *●BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-*
> │ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
> │183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,431,872 (109)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- 1
> │116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,356,525 (*87)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- 2
> ...


true, I think that will happen. And I think the Anime will not help at all.


----------



## Android (May 5, 2017)

pat pat said:


> SnS not snk , I made a mistake.


> SnK 
> @Shinobi no Kami


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2017)

A good milestone for the Boruto team would be to sell half a million post-volume 1. If they can't do that, then surely there will be problems down the line.



Platypus said:


> Baruto?


Gonna quote Platty's post to save this for reference later


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> > SnK
> > @Shinobi no Kami


 Lol


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 5, 2017)

Look I don't care much for how the manga is going,   but I do recognize regarding sales it would need to do something stupid bad in sales before Shueisha would be concerned with this series 
Plus also keep in mind with these physical sales number.  There appears to be a trend towards digital going on as well.  So we may only be getting a part of the sale picture of  Boruto.

kusanagi were able to expand

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (May 5, 2017)

is the manga selling worse that kishi stuff...iirc didnt gaiden do much better in terms of sales than any of the ikemoto crap and even did better than volume 71 (second to last one))?


----------



## MasterORB (May 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> is the manga selling worse that kishi stuff...iirc didnt gaiden do much better in terms of sales than any of the ikemoto crap and even did better than volume 71 (second to last one))?


but still sells that's the problem, has long it makes money this will continue.


----------



## Raniero (May 5, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> but still sells that's the problem, has long it makes money this will continue.


Waaah, something I don't like or even read is selling!

Reactions: Funny 10 | Disagree 1


----------



## pat pat (May 5, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Waaah, something I don't like or even read is selling!


Exactly  
"If you don't have the same tastes as me and like what I dislike......then you are dumb" Beautiful


fuff said:


> is the manga selling worse that kishi stuff...iirc didnt gaiden do much better in terms of sales than any of the ikemoto crap and even did better than volume 71 (second to last one))?


It's not like most of the content have been recap  
Don't expect it to be more successful than the original naruto. It's a sequel with a different MC


----------



## Rai (May 5, 2017)

fuff is butthurt


----------



## Akiretsu (May 5, 2017)

I gotta buy these vols. In english. It doesn't matter if its bad or good, my Naruto set needs to be 100% I have 1-71 + Gaiden + The Last + Boruto Movie + B: NNG vol. 1.


----------



## Naruto2016 (May 5, 2017)

Boruto volume 1 manga ranked 2nd in Top 20 Graphic Novels in US 

Baruto?

The art didn't seem to bother as many people as i thought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *●BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-*
> │ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
> │183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,431,872 (109)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- 1
> │116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,356,525 (*87)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- 2
> ...


│ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
│*621846 (4)│*808852│*885947│*929562│------------┃1,088,464 (137)┃2013/07｜NARUTO 65
│*679096 (5)│*851469│*921506│*964366│*990288┃1,054,934 (*75)┃2013/09｜NARUTO 66
│*653624 (5)│*817901│*879796│*922462│*956961┃1,106,651 (348)┃2013/12｜NARUTO 67
│*742232 (6)│*870277│*925185│*960510│*981118┃1,098,121 (258)┃2014/03｜NARUTO 68
│*444725 (3)│*723852│*799324│*842314│*869504┃1,007,954 (199)┃2014/05｜NARUTO 69
│**28493 (0)│*619243│*744891│*795906│*827165┃*,934,223 (105)┃2014/08｜NARUTO 70
│**35563 (0)│*626418│*761470│*816770│*854924┃1,154,448 (384)┃2014/11｜NARUTO 71
│*874120 (5)│1061007│1117608│1140579│-----------┃1,324,693 (292)┃2015/02｜NARUTO 72
│*619964 (6)│*818076│*883987│*913370│-----------┃1,009,550 (111)┃2015/08｜NARUTO 外伝 ～七代目火影と緋色の花つ月～



fuff said:


> is the manga selling worse that kishi stuff...iirc didnt gaiden do much better in terms of sales than any of the ikemoto crap and even did better than volume 71 (second to last one))?



Look above Fuff. There is no point comparing Boruto to Naruto. Naruto volume week 1 sales were 600-700k. Boruto volumes can't even reach that in their lifetime. 
Like I said from the beginning, there's a 70% decline. 



Naruto2016 said:


> Boruto volume 1 manga ranked 2nd in Top 20 Graphic Novels in US
> 
> Baruto?
> 
> The art didn't seem to bother as many people as i thought.



Rankings mean very little without seeing absolute numbers. See them here:

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2017)

Rai said:


> fuff is butthurt


pretty much all of Salad's fans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Android (May 6, 2017)

Who's butthurt ? 
And about what ?


----------



## Rai (May 6, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Who's butthurt ?
> And about what ?



Boruto manga/Ikemoto haters.

It's selling well.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2017)

@Platypus How much did volume 3 sell?
Or its not out yet?


----------



## Courier Six (May 6, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Boruto volume 1 manga ranked 2nd in Top 20 Graphic Novels in US
> 
> Dungeon Defense
> 
> The art didn't seem to bother as many people as i thought.


>Baruto

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Android (May 6, 2017)

Rai said:


> Boruto manga/Ikemoto haters.


What does fuff or Sarada have to do with anything ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> │ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
> │*621846 (4)│*808852│*885947│*929562│------------┃1,088,464 (137)┃2013/07｜NARUTO 65
> │*679096 (5)│*851469│*921506│*964366│*990288┃1,054,934 (*75)┃2013/09｜NARUTO 66
> │*653624 (5)│*817901│*879796│*922462│*956961┃1,106,651 (348)┃2013/12｜NARUTO 67
> ...


I already saw these numbers. I made a whole thread about them. O_o




pat pat said:


> @Platypus How much did volume 3 sell?
> Or its not out yet?





Platypus said:


> Sales figures should be out on Wednesday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 6, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> │ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
> │*621846 (4)│*808852│*885947│*929562│------------┃1,088,464 (137)┃2013/07｜NARUTO 65
> │*679096 (5)│*851469│*921506│*964366│*990288┃1,054,934 (*75)┃2013/09｜NARUTO 66
> │*653624 (5)│*817901│*879796│*922462│*956961┃1,106,651 (348)┃2013/12｜NARUTO 67
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2017)

They're cumulative sales figures.


*Spoiler*: _Boring talk_ 



Every Wednesday, _Oricon_ releases a top 50 of the best selling manga volumes with the amount of copies each volume in that list sold in the preceding week (from Monday to Sunday) in Japan.

This month's batch of new Jump volumes came out last Tuesday, so Wednesday's Oricon report will tell us the number of copies sold in a span of 6 days (from Tuesday to Sunday). And the week after we'll get a new ranking of sales figures from next Monday to next Sunday, and so on, until the volume drops out of the top 50 (though I've seen rankings/data that show sales numbers for volumes not in the top 50). 

The final known tally is usually taken from Oricon's (half-)yearly reports. We usually don't know how much a volume sells beyond that but it's safe to assume that most of the sales happen in the first few weeks directly after its release, so those numbers don't really matter all that much.




│ *初動. (日)*│ ２週計｜ *３週計*｜ ４週計｜ *５週計*┃　　累計 (日数)┃* 発売日.*│タイトル
*Release Week (No. of days on sale*)* │ Week 2 │ *Week 3* │ Week 4 │ *Week 5* │ Final Known Total (No. of days on sale) | *Release Month* | Vol.

*0 means the volume sold copies before it officially came out, somehow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I already saw these numbers. I made a whole thread about them. o_O



They were for Fuff


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

Hussain said:


> pretty much all of Salad's fans.


Majority of the people *not* reading the series aren't even Sarada fans. Folks just don't give a damn about new Gen stuff.



GuidingThunder said:


> What does fuff or Sarada have to do with anything ?


They're trying to pretend Sarada's fanbase hates the series, and is the sole cause for weak sales. Which is really a illogical assumption considering any new content regarding Sarada would have to come from the manga.

The real issue here is how a large chunk of the fanbase abandoned the franchise after the original story ended, and don't find a Boruto spinoff enticing enough to return.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Android (May 6, 2017)

^^ You remind me of an active user named Zef.
Wonder what happened to that guy .....

Anyway, i see no reason for Sarada fans to dislike the new Manga just because of that weird ass design tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> The real issue here


…is not an issue. Boruto doesn't need to sell millions to be successful. It's not like they anticipated or even hoped it would sell nearly as much as Naruto volumes considering they printed "only" a million copies of the first two volumes in total.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2017)

I heard volume 3 is outselling volume right now and is ranked 3rd. I don't get it but a guy from reddit said it, I guess it's not much of a source tho


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> ^^ You remind me of an active user named Zef.
> Wonder what happened to that guy .....


I heard he quit the franchise. 


Platypus said:


> …is not an issue.


And Sarada fans being "butthurt" is?

No one is saying the writers expected good sales. But instead of acknowledging that 70% of the people who aren't here anymore just don't give af; we're acting like most of the animosity is from one portion of the fandom, and that is an issue.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I heard volume 3 is outselling volume right now and is ranked 3rd. I don't get it but a guy from reddit said it, I guess it's not much of a source tho


You go on r/Naruto too?


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2017)

Zef said:


> You go on r/Naruto too?


Yep 
But I am not registered, I am still a lurker but one day.....I will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> And Sarada fans being "butthurt" is?


Never said it is. 



Lemongrab said:


> No one is saying the writers expected good sales. But instead of acknowledging that 70% of the people who aren't here anymore just don't give af; we're acting like most of the animosity is from one portion of the fandom, and that is an issue.


You said the majority of fans abandoning the series is a "real issue." I say it isn't.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I heard volume 3 is outselling volume right now and is ranked 3rd. I don't get it but a guy from reddit said it, I guess it's not much of a source tho




Platypus said:


> Boruto ranked fourth on the 2nd and 3rd of May.
> 
> 
> One Piece 85
> ...





Platypus said:


> SnK isn't on that list.
> 
> In terms of sales: One Piece >>> Haikyuu!! >>> Shokugeki no Souma > Boruto > Owari no Seraph > Black Clover
> 
> Based on sales figures of previous Shokugeki and Seraph volumes, it's pretty safe to say that Boruto 3 is selling better than previous volume at least, but probably not as well as volume 1.


You can look up previous Seraph and Shokugeki volume sales on ANN, MAL or the geocities link if you want.

@AsterMK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

@GuidingThunder
My name went back as soon as you posted that.




Platypus said:


> Never said it is.
> 
> You said the majority of fans abandoning the series is a "real issue." I say it isn't.


How is the closure of the Telegrams due to low activity not an issue? 

This now small Fandom might not matter to Kodachi & Ikemoto, but it matters to me. It's boring around here, and it's there fault.


----------



## SupremeKage (May 6, 2017)

It's either the anime or Sarada's ass that's making sales increase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2017)

Zef said:


> The real issue here is how a large chunk of the fanbase abandoned the franchise after the original story ended, and don't find a Boruto spinoff enticing enough to return.



The truth certain people can't swallow

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2017)

I think people will be complaining about how it doesn't sell like it Naruto, but it probably will never be cancelled 

Overtime though, at least if the story does get really good and the fan base grows. It'll probably sell over 500k


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> I think people will be complaining about how it doesn't sell like it Naruto, but it probably will never be cancelled


Nooonnnnnn it will be cancelled soon bro don't forget.  
It's selling like shit , no one care about it......


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

Just because it *won't* get canceled doesn't mean it *shouldn't*.


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2017)

Zef said:


> Just because it *won't* get canceled doesn't mean it *shouldn't*.


And what are the criteria for its deletion? Whether we like it or not?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (May 6, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> The truth certain people can't swallow



I don't think people here are denying that Boruto has much lower sales compared to Naruto. What people are saying is that Boruto's sales are still good even better than many long running manga despite its content being 99% rehash.


----------



## LesExit (May 6, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> I don't think people here are denying that Boruto has much lower sales compared to Naruto. What people are saying is that Boruto's sales are still good even better than many long running manga despite its content being 99% rehash.


Who wouldn't expect it to sell good when it is continuing off of Naruto, a manga that was incredibly successful and built up a fanbase for almost 2 decades. Rehash or not people love Naruto shit


----------



## MasterORB (May 6, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Waaah, something I don't like or even read is selling!


salty much because I have a different opinion.


----------



## Raniero (May 6, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> salty much because I have a different opinion.


It's not even about differentiating opinions, you mouthbreather. It's you vindictively wanting a series you don't even read or watch to fail because the writing isn't going the way you think it should go.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2017)

So you're mad because people want the series to end? Sounds like salt to me.


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2017)

When people were bitching, and making 100+ threads about how the original series was bad & should end I don't recall this same criticism.

In fact some of the same people complaining about people complaining now were the main ones whining week in and week out back then.

More double standards for Borushit the series.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raniero (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> When people were bitching, and making 100+ threads about how the original series was bad & should end I don't recall this same criticism.
> 
> In fact some of the same people complaining about people complaining now were the main ones whining week in and week out back then.
> 
> More double standards for Borushit the series.


Is this directed towards me as being one of those people or...?


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2017)

If you didn't bash the original series saying it should end whilst still reading it you have nothing to fear.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> If you didn't bash the original series saying it should end whilst still reading it you have nothing to fear.


Zef the reaper is here babies! You all who bashed the original naruto: 
Crumble in fear
Cry
Call for your god's help
Scream in desperation. 
Because he is her to lemonize you all butts


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

I'm trying to remember if I wanted Naruto to end or not


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm trying to remember if I wanted Naruto to end or not


Run for your life indra-bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm trying to remember if I wanted Naruto to end or not


I didn't.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> I didn't.


I think I was okay with Naruto ending, but then we were all excited about are canon pairings. Like six months after Kishimoto announced Naruto Gaiden right?

But I remember after watching Naruto the Last, Kishimoto previewed some Boruto pictures for his Movie. So I don't really remember ever feeling that Naruto 'ended'.

I was definitely satisfied after the Movie though. It felt like a good wrap up to everything. It could of been better for the old gen, but I still felt like it was perfect.


----------



## Courier Six (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> I think I was okay with Naruto ending, but then we were all excited about are canon pairings. Like six months after Kishimoto announced Naruto Gaiden right?
> 
> But I remember after watching Naruto the Last, Kishimoto previewed some Boruto pictures for his Movie. So I don't really remember ever feeling that Naruto 'ended'.
> 
> I was definitely satisfied after the Movie though. It felt like a good wrap up to everything. It could of been better for the old gen, but I still felt like it was perfect.


People were excited for the pairings?
I really didn't give two shits about them so 700 seemed like a boring conclusion to me and I really don't feel as if Naruto ended with all the fillers,movies ,and new gen stuff that came out 2-3 months after the manga ended.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> People were excited for the pairings?
> I really didn't give two shits about them so 700 seemed like a boring conclusion to me and I really don't feel as if Naruto ended with all the fillers,movies ,and new gen stuff that came out 2-3 months after the manga ended.


I think so. Tbh I was spectating it from the NaruHina side because I had shipped it when I was kid, so it carried on. I was not heavy into the pairing stuff, but when they became canon, the reaction from the NS/SK fan's was crazy. Plus everyone was celebrating about the pairings/kids so it was kind of like a few months of excitement.

Yeah I thought so. Naruto never ended


----------



## Raniero (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> If you didn't bash the original series saying it should end whilst still reading it you have nothing to fear.


Nope. Naruto sucks, but I wasn't whining about it needing to be canceled.

If I don't like something that much, I'll just drop it, ignore it, and call it a day. Like, you could be doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Nope. Naruto sucks, but I wasn't whining about it needing to be canceled.
> 
> If I don't like something that much, I'll just drop it, ignore it, and call it a day. Like, you could be doing.


I need my Sasuke fix, so I'll have to endure this series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> I need my Sasuke fix, so I'll have to endure this series.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> I need my Sasuke fix, so I'll have to endure this series.


It would probably be more healthy to just reread the manga


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> I don't think people here are denying that Boruto has much lower sales compared to Naruto. What people are saying is that Boruto's sales are still good even better than many long running manga despite its content being 99% rehash.



Those sales would be good if it was a new series. Its not. Its a sequel to one of the best selling manga of all time. Sure, pubs may be content with some sales rather than none, but that doesn't remove the situation of 70% of your fans ignoring the series. I think its pretty obvious why the Naruto fandom has largely ignored this new series and if Kishi ever came back I would bet he would disregard all of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 7, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Those sales would be good if it was a new series. Its not. Its a sequel to one of the best selling manga of all time. Sure, pubs may be content with some sales rather than none, but that doesn't remove the situation of 70% of your fans ignoring the series. I think its pretty obvious why the Naruto fandom has largely ignored this new series and if Kishi ever came back I would bet he would disregard all of this.


So are you saying that Boruto is the GT of the franchise? So when is Naruto Super gonna come out?


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> *Those sales would be good if it was a new series. *Its not. Its a sequel to one of the best selling manga of all time. Sure, pubs may be content with some sales rather than none, but that doesn't remove the situation of 70% of your fans ignoring the series. I think its pretty obvious why the Naruto fandom has largely ignored this new series *and if Kishi ever came back I would bet he would disregard all of this*.


 what are you even talking about man


----------



## Raniero (May 7, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> if Kishi ever came back I would bet he would disregard all of this.


You're honestly delusional and you should be ashamed of this youtube comment section tier post.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Raniero said:


> You're honestly delusional and you should be ashamed of this *youtube comment section tier post.*


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2017)

Rali57 said:


> So are you saying that Boruto is the GT of the franchise? So when is Naruto Super gonna come out?



Who knows.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Raniero said:


> It's not even about differentiating opinions, you mouthbreather. It's you vindictively wanting a series you don't even read or watch to fail because the writing isn't going the way you think it should go.


No the way of the series was good the way it was, but right now it's a series with no love, that deviates from what the original series try to accomplish. I did support this franchise till the end but right now I will not buy or read a single chapter or volume.


----------



## Landon (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> No the way of the series was good the way it was, but right now it's a series with no love, that deviates from what the original series try to accomplish. I did support this franchise till the end but right now I will not buy or read a single chapter or volume.


Probably you can't explain why is a series with no love or deviate from what the original series tries to accomplish. Just one more person who uses empty words and without meaning to complain a series that has barely two chapter.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Landon said:


> Probably you can't explain why is a series with no love or deviate from what the original series tries to accomplish. Just one more person who uses empty words and without meaning to complain a series that has barely two chapter.


This manga Has twelve chapters. And this series is becoming one character show, a show that was about loneliness, bonding and getting acknowledge by people that's what the Naruto manga meant. This shit is How I become a special one because I can't be Hokage it would be a copy and paste from my father.


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> This manga Has twelve chapters. And this series is becoming one character show, a show that was about loneliness, bonding and getting acknowledge by people that's what the Naruto manga meant. This shit is How I become a special one because I can't be Hokage it would be a copy and paste from my father.



Don't bother with Landon. He sucks the dick of anything ending with "-ruto"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Landon (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> *This manga Has twelve chapters. And this series is becoming one character show, a show that was about loneliness, bonding and getting acknowledge by people that's what the Naruto manga meant.* This shit is How I become a special one because I can't be Hokage it would be a copy and paste from my father.


Do you want them to repeat the same story again? This was not just what the original series tries to accomplish.



Zensuki said:


> Don't bother with Landon. He sucks the dick of anything ending with "-ruto"


Well, I'm not deceiving myself with false hopes that kishi will come back, being that he never left or sequels need to sell as much as the original work, which is hardly the case.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Landon said:


> Do you want them to repeat the same story again? This was not just what the original series tries to accomplish.


No, I wanted something more and not with the kid with first world problems. And yes that what the original series try to accomplish, that is why  Naruto wanted to be an Hokage in the first place.



Zensuki said:


> Don't bother with Landon. He sucks the dick of anything ending with "-ruto"


I just giving my opinion from what the original meant and how the this new series is completely destroying that.


----------



## Landon (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> No, I wanted something more and not with the kid with first world problems. And yes that what the original series try to accomplish, that is why  Naruto wanted to be an Hokage in the first place.


Maybe you'll see if it's not a crybaby, be patient and open-minded for new stories. Do you really think that this story will focus only on this theme and not evolve to something bigger? Boruto has solved his little problems, from here on out, we see this new generation having real challenges, losing who they love and forming their own personalities.


----------



## Android (May 7, 2017)

Ok, y'all dudes up in here need to chill, aight ? it's just a manga

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Ok, y'all dudes up in here need to chill, aight ?* it's just a manga*


 Exactly !!! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm trying to remember if I wanted Naruto to end or not


I didn't, I just wanted the shitty war arc to end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2017)

Landon said:


> Well, I'm not deceiving myself with false hopes that kishi will come back, being that he never left or sequels need to sell as much as the original work, which is hardly the case.



We've had 15 years of Kishi with this franchise and I'm content with that and his ending. If he was to come back some time in the future, I would definitely follow the series. 

You still trying to spin the 70% decline like its a ok


----------



## Ignition (May 7, 2017)

Wow, it actually sells? shocker  does Sarada attract so many pedos?
I guess this is like mcdonalds, people know the content is crap but still buy it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (May 7, 2017)

Some Naruto fans stay Loyal


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2017)

Anime or manga they are both trash

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Landon said:


> Maybe you'll see if it's not a crybaby, be patient and open-minded for new stories. Do you really think that this story will focus only on this theme and not evolve to something bigger? Boruto has solved his little problems, from here on out, we see this new generation having real challenges, losing who they love and forming their own personalities.


The way it's being set the other character will not have anything compare to Boruto, he already has God Powers, and he makes it's problems worse than other kids problems wheres his aren't. It's partners have worse childhood problems than him.


----------



## Raniero (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:
			
		

> No the way of the series was good the way it was


Naruto has never been good. It's a mediocre manga that contradicts itself on its "mature and deep" themes multiple times because Kishimoto is a shallow, inconsistent writer.



> The way it's being set the other character will not have anything compare to Boruto, he already has God Powers


But that's wrong. I thought you weren't reading the manga? How did you come to this conclusion if you haven't read a single chapter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Naruto has never been good. It's a mediocre manga that contradicts itself on its "mature and deep" themes multiple times because Kishimoto is a shallow, inconsistent writer.


It's mediocre, I know but at least it entertain me for weeks. And many stuff that could make a great manga it fail.


Raniero said:


> But that's wrong. I thought you weren't reading the manga? How did you come to this conclusion if you haven't read a single chapter?


I read to the end of the re-cap. So I can complain.
And I did support this franchise, I have all the physical volumes plus the Gaiden.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

Master wants an Uchiha story again I think. 

But he doesn't realize Kishimoto dropped them for the Rinnegan and aliens plot  

The only thing that matters in Naruto now is how far in space can we explain. Dimensional shifts, new planets, and aliens.

That's the it factor now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Master wants an Uchiha story again I think.
> 
> But he doesn't realize Kishimoto dropped them for the Rinnegan and aliens plot
> 
> ...


Actually I don't want any story from any side not even the Uchihas who are my favorites. I don't even want Kishimoto to write anymore for this franchise, Naruto was good the way it was and how it ended.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Master wants an Uchiha story again I think.
> 
> But he doesn't realize Kishimoto dropped them for the Rinnegan and aliens plot
> 
> ...


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Actually I don't want any story from any side not even the Uchihas who are my favorites. I don't even want Kishimoto to write anymore for this franchise, Naruto was good the way it was and how it ended.


Change of heart? Anyway I feel ya.

I'm interested into where the story goes, even though I don't like the idea of Naruto failing, but I'll just ride it out. For better or for worse.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Change of heart? Anyway I feel ya.
> 
> I'm interested into where the story goes, even though I don't like the idea of Naruto failing, but I'll just ride it out. For better or for worse.


Yeah, has the things are going I don't want Naruto the character and Sasuke failing from what they worked so hard, gets shit upon them.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Yeah, has the things are going I don't want Naruto the character and Sasuke failing from what they worked so hard, gets shit upon them.


In hindsight, they were failing a long time before this  anyway.

But they exploited it hard by letting the entire Village get destroyed for the like the umpteenth time. Quote me in the future, but, if the story just ends with Naruto (or Konohamaru/Sarada) reconstructing the Village, and just doing the same thing they were doing years back without changing anything.

It's going to be hilarious. Because that would mean there was no reason for the story at all, at least in the direction of the ninja system.


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> In hindsight, they were failing a long time before this  anyway.
> 
> But they exploited it hard by letting the entire Village get destroyed for the like the umpteenth time. Quote me in the future, but, if the story just ends with Naruto (or Konohamaru/Sarada) reconstructing the Village, and just doing the same thing they were doing years back without changing anything.
> 
> It's going to be hilarious. Because that would mean there was no reason for the story at all, at least in the direction of the ninja system.


It's the end of the shinobi era. And at the end of this series, the Ninja world wont exist anymore. It's like obvious, they can't survive in this technologically advanced world. So no things certainly won't be back as they were before, at least thats how I see it.
And I think Naruto will be dead so the chances of seeing him reconstruct the village with Sarada and friends is unlikely.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It's the end of the shinobi era. And at the end of this series, the Ninja world wont exist anymore.


That's just a big IF. We don't really know for sure, I mean Boruto isn't the last ninja in the World. There's millions of them left, the Village or Village(s) may be destroyed, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they killed every single ninja.



pat pat said:


> It's like obvious, they can't survive in this technologically advanced world. So no things certainly won't be back as they were before, at least thats how I see it.
> And I think Naruto will be dead so the chances of seeing him reconstruct the village with Sarada and friends is unlikely.






Yeah because these will be for naught


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> In hindsight, they were failing a long time before this  anyway.
> 
> But they exploited it hard by letting the entire Village get destroyed for the like the umpteenth time. Quote me in the future, but, if the story just ends with Naruto (or Konohamaru/Sarada) reconstructing the Village, and just doing the same thing they were doing years back without changing anything.
> 
> It's going to be hilarious. Because that would mean there was no reason for the story at all, at least in the direction of the ninja system.



But that would go against everything Naruto work for, and if the story ends that way, why start, why even give Boruto God powers, etc.  And why Killing Naruto and Sasuke they were the ones made this franchise, even Kakashi o God I don't wanna see Kakashi.

Even Kishimoto as a bad writer but he gave some interesting Ideas but they ignore it like always.


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> That's just a big IF. We don't really know for sure, I mean Boruto isn't the last ninja in the World. There's millions of them left, the Village or Village(s) may be destroyed, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they killed every single ninja.


 lol bro All the Ninja don't need to die for the Ninja era to come to an end. When Kawaki said it's the end of the Ninja era bolt didn't say shit he was like........ok.....and in the Anime it's Bolt himself who says at the beginning that it's the end of the shinobi era. Himself, I think it means that even him knows it's gone and done.
The Ninja aren't the Ninja era, Bolt said "even so" (once again confirming that what kawaki says ( it's the end) is somehow true) "I am still a ninja" 




> Yeah because these will be for naught


*1 Bolt said he wanted to be a strong Ninja who will protect the Hokage, not a strong Ninja who will protect sarada.
And also I know it's a shonen, but just because it is their dream doesn't mean it HAS to happen. I know it's a shonen and blablabla but we have several shonen today who totally break the codes.
So this far in the future in the flash we didn't see salad's face on the Kage mountain and the Ninja world doesn't seem like it's in great shape in the flash forward.
I mean she  could also change her goal halfway in the manga, who knows? Could be original


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

pat pat said:


> *1 Bolt said he wanted to be a strong Ninja who will protect the Hokage, not a strong Ninja who will protect sarada.
> And also I know it's a shonen, but just because it is their dream doesn't mean it HAS to happen. I know it's a shonen and blablabla but we have several shonen today who totally break the codes.
> So this far in the future in the flash we didn't see salad's face on the Kage mountain and the Ninja world doesn't seem like it's in great shape in the flash forward.
> I mean she  could also change her goal halfway in the manga, who knows? Could be original


Even if that Boruto the way he is going looks like more of a Hokage in the flash forward than Sarada who wants to be a Hokage maybe she going to be the Hoekage of Hoegakure.


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Even if that Boruto the way he is going looks like more of a Hokage in the flash forward than Sarada who wants to be a Hokage maybe she going to be the Hoekage of Hoegakure.


Well didn't even see sarada in the flash.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Well didn't even see sarada in the flash.


And that what trigger me on the Pain arc even thought there was Gai who can take on Pain, but he was away, and Naruto was the last line of hope, here is different, Konoha has so many stronger ninjas that's hard to believe that the village was destroyed and Boruto was the only that could save the village.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

pat pat said:


> lol bro All the Ninja don't need to die for the Ninja era to come to an end. When Kawaki said it's the end of the Ninja era bolt didn't say shit he was like........ok.....and in the Anime it's Bolt himself who says at the beginning that it's the end of the shinobi era. Himself, I think it means that even him knows it's gone and done.
> The Ninja aren't the Ninja era, Bolt said "even so" (once again confirming that what kawaki says ( it's the end) is somehow true) "I am still a ninja"


> Yes it does. That's like saying an entire race of people will end if you only kill off a select few, it doesn't make sense. If you want to end something, you have to end it collectively.

> Who cares what Boruto says though? Boruto isn't speaking for the majority 





pat pat said:


> *1 Bolt said he wanted to be a strong Ninja who will protect the Hokage, not a strong Ninja who will protect sarada.
> And also I know it's a shonen, but just because it is their dream doesn't mean it HAS to happen. I know it's a shonen and blablabla but we have several shonen today who totally break the codes.
> So this far in the future in the flash we didn't see salad's face on the Kage mountain and the Ninja world doesn't seem like it's in great shape in the flash forward.
> I mean she  could also change her goal halfway in the manga, who knows? Could be original


> I don't care what Boruto said about protecting Sarada, it has nothing to do with what I stated in the first place lol.
> Boruto is 16 in the flash forward, why would Sarada be Hokage? 
> Yeah Sarada not wanting to become Hokage, is that really your argument? 
> Naruto is a streotypical shonen series, it isn't changing because it's called Boruto now.

Just stop making these lame excuses 




MasterORB said:


> But that would go against everything Naruto work for, and if the story ends that way, why start, why even give Boruto God powers, etc.  And why Killing Naruto and Sasuke they were the ones made this franchise, even Kakashi o God I don't wanna see Kakashi.


Don't really know tbh. Naruto's solution was never long term to begin with, it mostly railed itself on the next generation continuing with what he established, rather than an actual solution. Anyway Momoshiki gave him a seal, but he isn't a God.

I don't know if Naruto or Sasuke are dead, it's mostly just assumptions.



MasterORB said:


> Even Kishimoto as a bad writer but he gave some interesting Ideas but they ignore it like always.


He's been shit since Pain Arc, I think. But personally he wasn't even writing this series by himself, so there's that too.

Kishimoto probably was a hack from the beginning but had loads of help to make Naruto successful.


----------



## Zensuki (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> But he doesn't realize Kishimoto dropped them for the Rinnegan and aliens plot



Something that lasted 15 chapters and a movie, to which it ended by then. Of course Ikemoto and Kodachi are talentless hacks who lack originality so they retcon said conclusion to allow the alien plot to continue. 

The perfect term for this new series is creative bankruptcy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> > Yes it does. That's like saying an entire race of people will end if you only kill off a select few, it doesn't make sense. If you want to end something, you have to end it collectively.


 I'll just stop here , if you can't get that the Ninja era is different from the Ninja( the humans) and that ending the Ninja era doesn't mean killing every single ninja....then the discussion is useless.


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> And that what trigger me on the Pain arc even thought there was Gai who can take on Pain, but he was away, and Naruto was the last line of hope, here is different, Konoha has so many stronger ninjas that's hard to believe that the village was destroyed and Boruto was the only that could save the village.


I don't know what happened either. I didn't read the chapter yet.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Something that lasted 15 chapters and a movie, to which it ended by then. Of course Ikemoto and Kodachi are talentless hacks who lack originality so they retcon said conclusion to allow the alien plot to continue.
> 
> The perfect term for this new series is creative bankruptcy.


Zen the Otsutsuki plot has been building up since the War Arc, hell even before then. Making Naruto/Sasuke spiritual brothers, child of prophecy, and even Hagoromo. They didn't just appear in the last 15 chapters 



Kishimoto did say that Kaguya was thought of at the last minute, somewhere. But since the Otsutsuki Clan (and the Rinnegan) were established, we had:

* The Last, which focused on an Otsutsuki enemy
* Last arc dealing with the Otsutsuki threat
* Naruto Gaiden which introduced that Sasuke was searching for Otsutsuki whom they believed Kaguya prepared an army for
* Boruto Movie which focused on the Otsutsuki-enemies Sasuke was looking for

... And you're saying that Ikemoto and Ukyo Kodachi are the one's who allowed this to continue? Let's be serious, Kishimoto is the one who did this 



pat pat said:


> I'll just stop here , if you can't get that the Ninja era is different from the Ninja( the humans) and that ending the Ninja era doesn't mean killing every single ninja....then the discussion is useless.


This has nothing to do with the idea of them just rebuilding it. It's like you ignored what I said 

Just because a Village got destroyed, doesn't mean that it can't be rebuilt. It doesn't matter what anyway else says in this matter, because the truth of the matter is this: No matter what happens, it can be reversed.

Unless every single ninja is dead somewhere, you have no point.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Don't really know tbh. Naruto's solution was never long term to begin with, it mostly railed itself on the next generation continuing with what he established, rather than an actual solution. Anyway Momoshiki gave him a seal, but he isn't a God.


But still was a better plan than Madara one. The Idea was transmitting to the Next Generation they one Ideals and keep balance without creating new Pains or Sasukes.



Indra said:


> I don't know if Naruto or Sasuke are dead, it's mostly just assumptions.


The way this is going it's probably gonna happen.



Indra said:


> He's been shit since Pain Arc, I think. But personally he wasn't even writing this series by himself, so there's that too.
> 
> Kishimoto probably was a hack from the beginning but had loads of help to make Naruto successful.


So the one that probably help was the editor that left after that arc. No wonder.



pat pat said:


> I don't know what happened either. I didn't read the chapter yet.


it just the first chapter the flash forward that gives me vibes of the Pain arc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> But still was a better plan than Madara one. The Idea was transmitting to the Next Generation they one Ideals and keep balance without creating new Pains or Sasukes.


Definitely a better plan, just not a long solution. That's the problem with all of these plans.

No one offered a reasonable long term solution to "peace", which is the result of what's happening now I guess.





MasterORB said:


> The way this is going it's probably gonna happen.


I wouldn't pay attention to it much since it's vague. I'm sure they are alive, if Naruto/Sasuke do die though, it will probably be in the future. Not in the Kawaki-antagonist plot. Kishimoto even said that it was just ploy to give the readers an idea that the story gets darker.

They did the same thing in the Boruto Movie trailer, and the first Naruto Shippuden Movie trailer. Naruto/Sasuke are fine, maybe injured or detained, but fine.





MasterORB said:


> So the one that probably help was the editor that left after that arc. No wonder.


Yeah I can't confirm it, but apparently the editor was the main reason for Naruto's booming success. I think it was him that made Kishimoto focus on ninjas, instead of Naruto being a boy who worked at a ramen shop.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Definitely a better plan, just not a long solution. That's the problem with all of these plans.
> 
> No one offered a reasonable long term solution to "peace", which is the result of what's happening now I guess.


But still that's was the original plan from the First Hokage, not only that every village is cooperating with each other even Orochimaru village the Sound one.



Indra said:


> I wouldn't pay attention to it much since it's vague. I'm sure they are alive, if Naruto/Sasuke do die though, it will probably be in the future. Not in the Kawaki-antagonist plot. Kishimoto even said that it was just ploy to give the readers an idea that the story gets darker.
> 
> They did the same thing in the Boruto Movie trailer, and the first Naruto Shippuden Movie trailer. Naruto/Sasuke are fine, maybe injured or detained, but fine.


That would be impossible because Naruto has regenerative powers, and Sasuke has the rinengan, and they can go toe to toe with a Alien Demi-God. Even it was to give the readers that it would be dark it just made a bad impression that this would be a Pain arc 2.0. 



Indra said:


> Yeah I can't confirm it, but apparently the editor was the main reason for Naruto's booming success. I think it was him that made Kishimoto focus on ninjas, instead of Naruto being a boy who worked at a ramen shop.


Yes and that man was the one actually gave him Ideas and probably create the world, if that didn't happen it would have a dog Hokage and Sasuke wouldn't exist. I wish t know the name of that hero that made Naruto entertained enough to give a shit.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> But still that's was the original plan from the First Hokage, not only that every village is cooperating with each other even Orochimaru village the Sound one.


Up until Hiruzen's second term (after Minato died), I'm pretty sure they were all in war. So it was just hopeful wishes, no one really brought peace. Even when things settled down, they're was still shady things going behind the scenes (like Kumogakure abducting Hinata for example). I think the difference here is that all the Villages are in an alliance now, working together. Everyone is just simply friendly with one another.

I think the best solution could of been making one entire Village, and having a board of rulers who decide to act on panel. Just something I've been thinking about. It doesn't really seem like the other Village shinobi are close with each other, but the old generation who fought side by side are (points at Naruto and Gaara for example).




MasterORB said:


> That would be impossible because Naruto has regenerative powers, and Sasuke has the rinengan, and they can go toe to toe with a Alien Demi-God. Even it was to give the readers that it would be dark it just made a bad impression that this would be a Pain arc 2.0.


I thought the same thing but Naruto/Sasuke were outplayed during the Naruto Gaiden with Shin, and Naruto got captured by Momoshiki to save the Village.

If there's a will there's a way. Hell, apparently time froze in Chapter 10 and Sasuke was the only one who perceived it. Yet it wasn't clear if he could move. 

But in the case for the future argument, the only beings capable of producing a challenge to our heroes should be those Rinnegan-wielding alien mofos. If Kawaki did this by himself, then we are going to have some major issues.




MasterORB said:


> Yes and that man was the one actually gave him Ideas and probably create the world, if that didn't happen it would have a dog Hokage and Sasuke wouldn't exist. I wish t know the name of that hero that made Naruto entertained enough to give a shit.


Thank God we dodged a bullet. Kishimoto should of called his first editor to help him even if he quit, the series might of ended on a better note.

Maybe.


----------



## MasterORB (May 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Up until Hiruzen's second term (after Minato died), I'm pretty sure they were all in war. So it was just hopeful wishes, no one really brought peace. Even when things settled down, they're was still shady things going behind the scenes (like Kumogakure abducting Hinata for example). I think the difference here is that all the Villages are in an alliance now, working together. Everyone is just simply friendly with one another.
> 
> I think the best solution could of been making one entire Village, and having a board of rulers who decide to act on panel. Just something I've been thinking about. It doesn't really seem like the other Village shinobi are close with each other, but the old generation who fought side by side are (points at Naruto and Gaara for example).


I don't if this it's real or not but I think Hiruzen step down from the Hokage position after the 3rd great war. But it's true that most of the village had Shady deals like for example using the Akatsuki like the Stone did. 
The problem here is the ninja economy they need missions to support their system and if there's were a entire village that would be hard to manage. 
Here's the thing the only thing that this peace was brought was that there would be no wars like the past in this manga. 
The only thing that didn't change was Revenge, remember the words Shikamaru say to Naruto on the Five Kage arc, revenge brings more revenge, so they could go to that plot point but is asking to much.  


Indra said:


> I thought the same thing but Naruto/Sasuke were outplayed during the Naruto Gaiden with Shin, and Naruto got captured by Momoshiki to save the Village.
> 
> If there's a will there's a way. Hell, apparently time froze in Chapter 10 and Sasuke was the only one who perceived it. Yet it wasn't clear if he could move.
> 
> But in the case for the future argument, the only beings capable of producing a challenge to our heroes should be those Rinnegan-wielding alien mofos. If Kawaki did this by himself, then we are going to have some major issues.


And still both of them had abilities that would destroy Momo, they way they gonna kill them it's gonna be the worst possible way, and contradictory has well.


Indra said:


> Thank God we dodged a bullet. Kishimoto should of called his first editor to help him even if he quit, the series might of ended on a better note.
> 
> Maybe.


Yes, but I would still wonder if that editor left him some notes how to proceed, but that's too much to ask. My bet is this guy came up with concepts and Kishimoto draw them until he got satisfy with the art, I bet that's why the manga rarely had any breaks unlike some mangas like One Piece.


----------



## Zensuki (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> Zen the Otsutsuki plot has been building up since the War Arc, hell even before then. Making Naruto/Sasuke spiritual brothers, child of prophecy, and even Hagoromo. They didn't just appear in the last 15 chapters



Bruh thats the Sage of Six Paths, a figure thats been in Naruto since the early days. Note how there's no mention of said alien clan. That was written in much later by Kishi and literally only introduced after Sasuke and Naruto died. So yeah, they are present for a fraction of the chapters. 



Indra said:


> * The Last



Not written by Kishi. 



Indra said:


> Naruto Gaiden



Prequel to Boruto the movie. 



Indra said:


> Boruto Movie



Ended the Otsutsuki clan mission. Note, ended. 



Indra said:


> And you're saying that Ikemoto and Ukyo Kodachi are the one's who allowed this to continue?



No shit, when they resort to retconning the movie so that they can continue the alien plot.


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2017)

> *5/4 漫画ランキング コミック売上BEST500【ワンピース85】*
> 1 9784088810706 ＯＮＥ　ＰＩＥＣＥ　８５ 集英社 尾田栄一郎 2017.5.2
> 2 9784088810713 ハイキュー！！　２６ 集英社 古舘春一 2017.5.2
> 3 9784088810720 食戟のソーマ　２４ 集英社 附田祐斗 2017.5.2
> ...





> *5/5 漫画ランキング コミック売上BEST500【ワンピース85】*
> 1 9784088810706 ＯＮＥ　ＰＩＥＣＥ　８５ 集英社 尾田栄一郎 2017.5.2
> 2 9784088810713 ハイキュー！！　２６ 集英社 古舘春一 2017.5.2
> 3 9784088810720 食戟のソーマ　２４ 集英社 附田祐斗 2017.5.2
> ...





> *5/6 漫画ランキング コミック売上BEST500【ワンピース85】*
> 1 9784088810706 ＯＮＥ　ＰＩＥＣＥ　８５ 集英社 尾田栄一郎 2017.5.2
> 2 9784088810713 ハイキュー！！　２６ 集英社 古舘春一 2017.5.2
> 3 9784088810720 食戟のソーマ　２４ 集英社 附田祐斗 2017.5.2
> ...


http://shosekiranking.blog.fc2.com


----------



## Zef (May 8, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> No shit, when they resort to retconning the movie so that they can continue the alien plot.


This, Boruto didn't need to get asspull power-up from Ootsutsuki ghost. Kodachi exposed his lack of creativity by using a used plot point, and extending the Ootsutsuki crap past the movie events.


Platypus said:


> http://shosekiranking.blog.fc2.com


So it went from 4 to 5 to 4.

Why people got bad taste?


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> This, Boruto didn't need to get asspull power-up from Ootsutsuki ghost. Kodachi exposed his lack of creativity by using a used plot point, and extending the Ootsutsuki crap past the movie events.
> 
> So it went from 4 to 5 to 4.
> 
> Why people got bad taste?


----------



## MasterORB (May 8, 2017)

Kotaku's article

Asshole.


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> This, Boruto didn't need to get asspull power-up from Ootsutsuki ghost. Kodachi exposed his lack of creativity by using a used plot point, and extending the Ootsutsuki crap past the movie events.


Well, frankly, if Boruto will indeed surpass Narudo, then something like this is needed.


----------



## MasterORB (May 8, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Well, frankly, if Boruto will indeed surpass Narudo, then something like this is needed.


Boruto need it to be like Minato.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Bruh thats the Sage of Six Paths, a figure thats been in Naruto since the early days. Note how there's no mention of said alien clan. That was written in much later by Kishi and literally only introduced after Sasuke and Naruto died. So yeah, they are present for a fraction of the chapters.


Where do you think the Sage of Six Paths, and the Rinnegan originated? Do people honestly think Kishimoto made this enlightened figure to be a regular human who just spawned these magical powers because he's Jesus? 





Zensuki said:


> Not written by Kishi.


Confirmed to be Chapter 699.5, which Kishimoto approved.





Zensuki said:


> Prequel to Boruto the movie.


Which Kishimoto wrote.





Zensuki said:


> Ended the Otsutsuki clan mission. Note, ended.


Nowhere does it state that the Otsutsuki mission ended there.





Zensuki said:


> No shit, when they resort to retconning the movie so that they can continue the alien plot.


Alien plot has been going on for years, it was never going to go away. You would have to be crazy to think that Kishimoto would introduce all this last minute for it to just disappear after one mission.

Crazy


----------



## MasterORB (May 8, 2017)

here's the thing the Naruto canon it's easy, the Naruto manga plus the Gaiden, Nothing more not even the movies or novels or the new stuff.


----------



## Zensuki (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> Where do you think the Sage of Six Paths, and the Rinnegan originated? Do people honestly think Kishimoto made this enlightened figure to be a regular human who just spawned these magical powers because he's Jesus?



Unless you have evidence you're claims are baseless.
So6P being a godlike character is nothing new. 



Indra said:


> Confirmed to be Chapter 699.5, which Kishimoto approved.



SP were the ones the declared it as 699.5 in marketing iirc. Kishi approves of anime fillers, doesn't mean he would write whats in them. My point still stands: wasn't written by Kishi.



Indra said:


> Nowhere does it state that the Otsutsuki mission ended there.



Yes, yes it does. Sasuke's mission was about the threat greater than Kaguya. The scroll indicated this threat. The threat was killed by the end of the movie and Sasuke was shown by Sakura at the end. This is Kishi's written conclusion. 



Indra said:


> Alien plot has been going on for years, it was never going to go away. You would have to be crazy to think that Kishimoto would introduce all this last minute for it to just disappear after one mission.
> 
> Crazy



Aline plot has literally been in the manga for 3 volumes and a movie before Kishi ended it so yes, it did go away.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Unless you have evidence you're claims are baseless.
> So6P being a godlike character is nothing new.


So6P existing is the claim. You're ignoring the argument itself, show me where it was stated he was a human being.

If not, the facts align up. He was never an average person to begin with, that's the point.





Zensuki said:


> SP were the ones the declared it as 699.5 in marketing iirc. Kishi approves of anime fillers, doesn't mean he would write whats in them. My point still stands: wasn't written by Kishi.


It doesn't matter who wrote what or what happened, the fact of the matter is, the Movie was advertised as Chapter 699.5 in Kishimoto's story. It's approved.





Zensuki said:


> Yes, yes it does. Sasuke's mission was about the threat greater than Kaguya. The scroll indicated this threat. The threat was killed by the end of the movie and Sasuke was shown by Sakura at the end. This is Kishi's written conclusion.


Sasuke never once said that it was over, and that he was going to stay in Konohagakure. It was left open to interpretation, but never once "confirmed" without argument.

That's the issue.




Zensuki said:


> Aline plot has literally been in the manga for 3 volumes and a movie before Kishi ended it so yes, it did go away.


It never did. The Movie literally ended killing two planned Otsutsuki enemies (Kishimoto wanted a third), but it never confirmed or denied that there would be more of them.

It's called the Otsutsuki Clan


----------



## Zef (May 8, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> Source
> 
> Asshole.


Ki*shit*moto is dead to me.

I forgave him for Gaiden, but if this dude is really about to give the green light for old cast members to die he can just fuck off.

The more he speaks about the franchise the more he seems like a sellout whoring his own story.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Just remember when they kill all of our characters, don't stand idly by and say that it isn't Kishimoto's fault when he's out here in interviews stating he wants to do the exact thing.

Tired of Kishimoto supporters turning a blind eye to his madness.


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> Ki*shit*moto is dead to me.
> 
> I forgave him for Gaiden, *but if this dude is really about to give the green light for old cast members to die he can just fuck off.*
> 
> The more he speaks about the franchise the more he seems like a sellout whoring his own story.


 I mean it somehow adds some suspense 
I don't see old cast dying as a problem. On the contrary if it is well done it could strip naruto from this Fairy Tail aura it has becuz no important character die.  


Indra said:


> Just remember when they kill all of our characters, don't stand idly by and say that it isn't Kishimoto's fault when he's out here in interviews stating he wants to do the exact thing.
> 
> Tired of Kishimoto supporters turning a blind eye to *his madness*.


Me thinks he is just giving more freedom to his new authors, isn't it what he said ? Not to limit them with the Naruto manga but let them do what they want even if it's kill the old cast.
He is doing more than just saying they can kill off some old guys, I think he is telling they can whatever the fuck they want

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zef (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> Just remember when they kill all of our characters, don't stand idly by and say that it isn't Kishimoto's fault when he's out here in interviews stating he wants to do the exact thing.
> 
> Tired of Kishimoto supporters turning a blind eye to his madness.


I already hold Kishit responsible for Gaiden. Don't need characters to die to know he's lost it.

Still I prefer him to the clowns that are in charge now. If old cast members are gonna get killed off it should be by Kishi's pen, not people riding off the success of his story. 


It's as if I care more about the world and it's characters then the author.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> I already hold Kishit responsible for Gaiden. Don't need characters to die to know he's lost it.
> 
> Still I prefer him to the clowns that are in charge now. If old cast members are gonna get killed off it should be by Kishi's pen, not people riding off the success of his story.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly expect them to start killing off the old generation in the suppose war or Otsutsuki-battle that's most likely incoming in the future. 

I'd rather not see Kishimoto kill off important characters for romance or his stupid contrived plots though. I just hope that if they DO indeed kill off someone like Naruto, it isn't something retarded like Neji getting one shot by a spike 

For the love of God please learn from your mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> So6P existing is the claim. You're ignoring the argument itself, show me where it was stated he was a human being.



No that was never the claim. You claimed Kishi had the alien plot way back. I asked for proof and you said sage of six paths, with no evidence of being related to aliens. You still can't find it can you?

Look, this point isn't even up for contention. Kishi already admitted he introduced it late. 



Indra said:


> If not, the facts align up. He was never an average person to begin with, that's the point.



Yeah and neither was Pain/Madara 



Indra said:


> It doesn't matter who wrote what or what happened




Yes it does. You claimed Kishi, well Kishi didn't write the Last. 



Indra said:


> It was left open to interpretation,



Nah. Scroll specifically identified them two iirc. Open to interpretation would be Sasuke hinting at leaving in the end. He didn't. 



Indra said:


> (Kishimoto wanted a third)



To which he decided not to include 



Indra said:


> It's called the Otsutsuki Clan



And they are meant to be extinct, with the two on the scroll now being dead


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> No that was never the claim. You claimed Kishi had the alien plot way back. I asked for proof and you said sage of six paths, with no evidence of being related to aliens. You still can't find it can you?
> 
> Look, this point isn't even up for contention. Kishi already admitted he introduced it late.


The proof is the Sage of Six Paths, Indra/Ashura being revealed during Obito's talk with Naruto/Kakashi/Yamato, and the entire buildup itself.

I don't need to generalize them since they didn't appear out of nowhere. You're missing the entire point, Kishimoto laid out the entire Otsutsuki plot line right before our eyes, and you tried saying that they only spawned 15 chapters late into the series. That is undoubtedly incorrect.

I even stated that Kishimoto said Kaguya was a last minute thought, but we can't ignore Hagoromo.



Zensuki said:


> Yes it does. You claimed Kishi, well Kishi didn't write the Last.


I said Kishimoto allowed all of this to happen 

Kishimoto could of stated that the Last wasn't canon, or that he didn't want this kind of story to go through. But he worked on it, even implemented his own relationship to the story, and allowed them to advertise the story as in between the chapters of 699 ~ 700. And you're trying to make a blind eye argument to Kishimoto not writing it himself?







Zensuki said:


> Nah. Scroll specifically identified them two iirc. Open to interpretation would be Sasuke hinting at leaving in the end. He didn't


Them not stating whether Sasuke was staying or leaving after they defeated Momoshiki and Kinshiki is not invalid because the scroll indicated only two of them coming after the chakra. You think that they were just going to pretend that the Village didn't just get attacked? And that there was an absolute 100% chance of them existing nowhere else?

Even Kishimoto proved that there was going to be more by stating they wouldn't allow him to, and you really want to argue that Sasuke's mission being over is valid, based on a logical conclusion of them defeating those threats only? C'mon man. The fact that Sasuke is still investigating things proves that I was right in the end 




Zensuki said:


> To which he decided not to include




"To which he" .... 





Zensuki said:


> And they are meant to be extinct, with the two on the scroll now being dead


An entire Clan consisting of two people left, makes complete sense

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> The proof is the Sage of Six Paths, Indra/Ashura being revealed during Obito's talk with Naruto/Kakashi/Yamato, and the entire buildup itself.
> 
> I don't need to generalize them since they didn't appear out of nowhere. You're missing the entire point, Kishimoto laid out the entire Otsutsuki plot line right before our eyes, and you tried saying that they only spawned 15 chapters late into the series. That is undoubtedly incorrect.
> 
> I even stated that Kishimoto said Kaguya was a last minute thought, but we can't ignore Hagoromo.



Thats no proof. So6P was never hinted to be alien and figures like Pain/Madara were already showing godly powers with the Rinnegan. His godlike powers were known very early as well. 



Indra said:


> I said Kishimoto allowed all of this to happen
> 
> Kishimoto could of stated that the Last wasn't canon, or that he didn't want this kind of story to go through. But he worked on it, even implemented his own relationship to the story, and allowed them to advertise the story as in between the chapters of 699 ~ 700. And you're trying to make a blind eye argument to Kishimoto not writing it himself?



Kishimoto allows fillers to happen 
Does Kishi state SP fillers to be not canon as well 
What about Road to Ninja, which he helped with 

Fact is, Kishi did not write The Last and so its ignored if you want to examine Kishi's authorial intent. 



Indra said:


> Them not stating whether Sasuke was staying or leaving after they defeated Momoshiki and Kinshiki is not invalid because the scroll indicated only two of them coming after the chakra. You think that they were just going to pretend that the Village didn't just get attacked? And that there was an absolute 100% chance of them existing nowhere else?
> 
> Even Kishimoto proved that there was going to be more by stating they wouldn't allow him to, and you really want to argue that Sasuke's mission being over is valid, based on a logical conclusion of them defeating those threats only? C'mon man. The fact that Sasuke is still investigating things proves that I was right in the end



You are once again pulling stuff out of the ass. Nice try with the "they wouldn't allow him" when in reality it says the idea was scrapped, not Kishi wanted it but SP said no.
Clan = extinct 
Scroll = two people

Both now dead. Sasuke stays by Sakura's side.
Last time I checked, Kishi isn't writing the new series 



Indra said:


> "To which he" ....



Thank you for proving my point



Indra said:


> An entire Clan consisting of two people left, makes complete sense



Note the word extinct before it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2017)

That's just delusional shit up already zen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Thats no proof. So6P was never hinted to be alien and figures like Pain/Madara were already showing godly powers with the Rinnegan. His godlike powers were known very early as well.


I'm not saying that Kishimoto confirmed they were aliens, but you're missing the entire concept of his plot line. They were building up to it, to him being abnormal. At least he and his sons did not "appear" from nowhere, which was my point.

Kaguya, yes. But we can't say for certain the entire Otsutsuki Clan. I mean Hagoromo, Indra, and Ashura, whom were all introduced before the War Arc (Hagoromo not by name of course), were also stated to be the original Uchiha/Senju. 





Zensuki said:


> Kishimoto allows fillers to happen
> Does Kishi state SP fillers to be not canon as well
> What about Road to Ninja, which he helped with
> 
> Fact is, Kishi did not write The Last and so its ignored if you want to examine Kishi's authorial intent.


Zen let's stop this back ally and twist of words. Kishimoto allows tons of shit to happen, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that he allowed the Last to be 'canon'. Can we just stop pretending he isn't saying everything nowadays is canon?







Zensuki said:


> You are once again pulling stuff out of the ass. Nice try with the "they wouldn't allow him" when in reality it says the idea was scrapped, not Kishi wanted it but SP said no.


Where exactly in that interview does it say that Kishimoto scrapped the idea. It repeatedly says that Kishimoto wanted to explore more on Momoshiki/Kinshiki, but they didn't have time. This also ties in with the third Otsutsuki, it says the idea was scraped, but not by who.



Zensuki said:


> Clan = extinct
> Scroll = two people


Clan = Never stated to be extinct
Scroll = Kaguya was scared of those two people



Zensuki said:


> Both now dead. Sasuke stays by Sakura's side.
> Last time I checked, Kishi isn't writing the new series




Last time I checked Kishimoto said the new series was canon and is supervising it, even the anime's first arc.







Zensuki said:


> Thank you for proving my point


I definitely proved a point alright.





Zensuki said:


> Note the word extinct before it


Note the fact that the Clan was never stated to be extinct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm not saying that Kishimoto confirmed they were aliens, but you're missing the entire concept of his plot line. They were building up to it, to him being abnormal. At least he and his sons did not "appear" from nowhere, which was my point.
> 
> Kaguya, yes. But we can't say for certain the entire Otsutsuki Clan. I mean Hagoromo, Indra, and Ashura, whom were all introduced before the War Arc (Hagoromo not by name of course), were also stated to be the original Uchiha/Senju.
> 
> ...


That pic was rude man stop  
How cruel are you?


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2017)

Woaw all of this is sooooooo about the volume


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2017)

salad showing so much thigh


----------



## Raniero (May 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> Ki*shit*moto is dead to me.


Hey now, that's pretty rude of you


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> I wholeheartedly expect them to start killing off the old generation in the suppose war or Otsutsuki-battle that's most likely incoming in the future.
> 
> I'd rather not see Kishimoto kill off important characters for romance or his stupid contrived plots though. I just hope that if they DO indeed kill off someone like Naruto, it isn't something retarded like Neji getting one shot by a spike
> 
> For the love of God please learn from your mistakes.


I find it a tad ridiculous that Kishi talks about peace blablabla in Naruto and now he is so bloodthirsty about character deaths in Boruto.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I find it a tad ridiculous that Kishi talks about peace blablabla in Naruto and now he is so bloodthirsty about character deaths in Boruto.


In one of those interviews Kishimoto did with Shonen Jump, Kishimoto was asked about the dark future of the Manga, and he says that the story is supposed to be more light and comedic than Naruto is, but at some point there is a dark turn. However, he said it was mostly used to draw the readers in.

Basically what were saying, it's just something to hold your pants in so that you can actually watch it for as long as you do. Making it seem like it's most likely a red herring (Naruto's "death").

Now he's saying, "You know what, it would be okay if Naruto's generation was separated from Boruto's generation"

What is with that change of heart? I mean this dude an entire war arc and killed one major character for romance !!!

Then again, 99% of what Kishimoto says in interviews pertaining to what he wants to do is mostly shit anyway. He's probably talking out of his ass.


----------



## Tokoya (May 9, 2017)

Why are people still salty over old gen deaths lol....We all have to die sooner or later xD

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone have the VIZ version for the lastest chapters. Want to speed read them. Had to open up porn on my second monitor just to be mildly excited about it.



Zef said:


> Ki*shit*moto is dead to me.
> 
> I forgave him for Gaiden, but if this dude is really about to give the green light for old cast members to die he can just fuck off.
> 
> The more he speaks about the franchise the more he seems like a sellout whoring his own story.





Zef said:


> I already hold Kishit responsible for Gaiden. Don't need characters to die to know he's lost it.
> 
> Still I prefer him to the clowns that are in charge now. If old cast members are gonna get killed off it should be by Kishi's pen, not people riding off the success of his story.
> 
> ...



Finally to the Hate Kishi church lol.

@MasterORB Dude. What more would you have wanted. Original chars are supposedly finished characters. Sasuke even. I agree Boruto!Sarada isn't the same as the Gaiden one. This series won't die, no matter how much whining there is about it. It'd be running average (or mediocre) manga series which many other series have achieved before.


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> Why are people still salty over old gen deaths lol....We all have to die sooner or later xD


unless ur madara...he lived very long being bound to some tree roots lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I find it a tad ridiculous that Kishi talks about peace blablabla in Naruto and now he is so bloodthirsty about character deaths in Boruto.


 He realised he was a pussy ass writer who couldn't even kill some of his major characters because he was scared of the fans' reaction. ( one war, one death)
and now that someone else writes it he hopes to see something more mature and violent and he won't take the blame if the utterly retarded Naruto community starts whining

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm not saying that Kishimoto confirmed they were aliens, but you're missing the entire concept of his plot line. They were building up to it, to him being abnormal. At least he and his sons did not "appear" from nowhere, which was my point.
> 
> Kaguya, yes. But we can't say for certain the entire Otsutsuki Clan. I mean Hagoromo, Indra, and Ashura, whom were all introduced before the War Arc (Hagoromo not by name of course), were also stated to be the original Uchiha/Senju.



Indra and Asura were never hinted at prior the alien introduction once Naruto/Sasuke died. At this point its clear you have no evidence.



Indra said:


> Zen let's stop this back ally and twist of words. Kishimoto allows tons of shit to happen, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that he allowed the Last to be 'canon'. Can we just stop pretending he isn't saying everything nowadays is canon?



Kishi has never once mentioned the word canon  

Like I said, these are things Kishi allowed to happen as well, even was involved in them but
Does Kishi state SP fillers to be not canon as well 
What about Road to Ninja, which he helped with 

So lets cut the bullshit spin. Kishi didn't write The Last. Unless you have something showing that he did, there's no argument to be had here. 



Indra said:


> Where exactly in that interview does it say that Kishimoto scrapped the idea. It repeatedly says that Kishimoto wanted to explore more on Momoshiki/Kinshiki, but they didn't have time. This also ties in with the third Otsutsuki, it says the idea was scraped, but not by who.



Time being a reason for being scrapped 
Thank you for admitting the lie you wrote when you said this:



> by stating they wouldn't allow him to,






Indra said:


> Clan = Never stated to be extinct
> Scroll = Kaguya was scared of those two people



And only those two people 
Who both died at the end 



Indra said:


> Last time I checked Kishimoto said the new series was canon and is supervising it, even the anime's first arc.



Kishi himself has never uttered the word canon so no.
Like I said, Kishi isn't writing. If your only rebuttal is bringing up works Kishi did not write then I ain't going to bother replying next time. You know what Kishi did write though 



Oh would you look at that 



Indra said:


> Note the fact that the Clan was never stated to be extinct



Pretty sure they were. Its on all the wiki's though I can't remember where it was mentioned. Either way I don't even need that. The scroll only mentions two threats

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Azula (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Kishi himself has never uttered the word canon so no.



When was the last time Kishi has uttered the word canon, I am interested to know.


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki not knowing what "canon" means is sad and embarrassing. 
One prayer for him people


----------



## Rai (May 9, 2017)

Too lazy to read, but he means that Boruto manga isn't canon?


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Rai said:


> Too lazy to read, but he means that Boruto manga isn't canon?


Boruto manga and the last. 
 
One prayer for him prays


----------



## Rai (May 9, 2017)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tokoya (May 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Boruto manga and the last.
> 
> One prayer for him prays


How about this instead


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Ya'll leave Zen alone. 

This canon debate is meaningless because at the end of the day the fandumb can't come to a consensus on it. Over at Reddit the Naruto sub thinks thinks the light novels are canon. 

This Naruto section is so dead yet it's trying to dictate what the rest of the online community should believe. Ain't no one outside these parts that obsessed with what's canon.
 


Tokoya said:


> Why are people still salty over old gen deaths lol....We all have to die sooner or later xD


That's not really the point. 

Naruto is being considered to get killed off here to prove that Boruto isn't "bound" to him. If they're so insecure about the franchise being able to stand on it's own that old cast deaths are needed to prove something then they have failed already. 

Seeing how most of the people following the manga/anime are old fans;  killing off the old cast would actually prove detrimental to the series.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Ki*shit*moto is dead to me.
> 
> I forgave him for Gaiden, but if this dude is really about to give the green light for old cast members to die he can just fuck off.
> 
> The more he speaks about the franchise the more he seems like a sellout whoring his own story.


That's why I lose all hope I don't want anything new from this franchise not even from Kishimoto. He doesn't care about this story anymore.



oMeGa1904 said:


> @MasterORB Dude. What more would you have wanted. Original chars are supposedly finished characters. Sasuke even. I agree Boruto!Sarada isn't the same as the Gaiden one. This series won't die, no matter how much whining there is about it. It'd be running average (or mediocre) manga series which many other series have achieved before.


this shit to end, it good the way it ended it wasn't need for more.


----------



## Seelentau (May 9, 2017)

Don't we have a thread for that canon shit where I explained what is canon and what isn't, and why? >.o

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> When was the last time Kishi has uttered the word canon, I am interested to know.


He said it when the Boruto Manga was being released.

Gonna reply to Zen-Zen in a second


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Kishi has never uttered the word "canon".


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Kishi has never uttered the word "canon".


Because most of time Japanese give no fuck about this word nor the Canon concept itself. It's the westies fans , whiners as they are , who make a big giant drama out of it.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Because most of time Japanese give no fuck about this word nor the Canon concept itself. It's the westies fans , whiners as they are , who make a big giant drama out of it.


Exactly, do people actually think these mangaka give away approvals & creative rights just to worry about what's canon?
They're making money and don't care.
It's the fandom obsessed over it.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> He said it when the Boruto Manga was being released.
> 
> Gonna reply to Zen-Zen in a second



Did he say the same about the anime?


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Exactly, do people actually think these mangaka give away approvals & creative rights just to worry about what's canon?
> They're making money and don't care.
> It's the fandom obsessed over it.


I still have your gift tho


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Did he say the same about the anime?


Yeah.
.

All that's left is for him to approve a video game, then he would have completely whored out this series.


#AntiKishi


pat pat said:


> I still have your gift tho


Ninja what is it?


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Yeah.
> .
> 
> All that's left is for him to approve a video game, then he would have completely whored out this series.
> ...


The time will come when you'll know my son...
Be patient and meditate on these words *old sage voice*


----------



## Raniero (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Seeing how most of the people following the manga/anime are old fans;  killing off the old cast would actually prove detrimental to the series.


Well I for one am looking forward to Sasuke being killed  



Seelentau said:


> Don't we have a thread for that canon shit where I explained what is canon and what isn't, and why? >.o


And we should treat your word as though it's law because...?


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> this shit to end, it good the way it ended it wasn't need for more.



And leave the cash cow? Naa......



Zef said:


> #AntiKishi



The only hashtag that should matter lol.


----------



## MasterORB (May 9, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> And leave the cash cow? Naa......


come on if Dragon Ball can survive why Naruto can't.

And for the canon stuff do you see People give a shit, not because Japanese people tend to ignore what they don't like and focus what they like.


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Leave Kishi alone, with your anti Kishi bs,he created HIS franchise and does whatever the hell he wants with it. He can make SP's fillers can , he can make whatever he wants canon. It'd his artistic and juridical right. If you are not happy with how he deals with his series, then leave it. 
/the.end.


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

MasterORB said:


> come on if Dragon Ball can survive why Naruto can't.
> 
> And for the canon stuff do you see People give a shit, not because Japanese people tend to ignore what they don't like and focus what they like.


DB already milked till it run its course. even going up to the 3rd gen. Naruto had far to go in that regard. Canon or not, it doesn't matter, it's still money the studio would have been too dumb to ignore.


----------



## MasterORB (May 9, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> DB already milked till it run its course. even going up to the 3rd gen. Naruto had far to go in that regard. Canon or not, it doesn't matter, it's still money the studio would have been too dumb to ignore.


I think it's more of a marketing type of stuff, because for them the anime doesn't do any money. Only video games, actions figures, manga and so forward that makes them money.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Did he say the same about the anime?


Just the first arc, supposedly. Although they never said canon, just that it was legitimate.


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> *Leave Kishi alone,* with your anti Kishi bs,he created HIS franchise and does whatever the hell he wants with it. He can make SP's fillers can , he can make whatever he wants canon. It'd his artistic and juridical right. If you are not happy with how he deals with his series, then leave it.
> /the.end.





You were practically asking for this.



MasterORB said:


> I think it's more of a marketing type of stuff, because for them the anime doesn't do any money. Only video games, actions figures, manga and so forward that makes them money.



Whatever it is. It's transparent to you.


----------



## MasterORB (May 9, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Whatever it is. It's transparent to you.


Because make fun of my fans who support us for more than 15 years it's so nice.


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> You were practically asking for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is. It's transparent to you.


 Lol


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> The only hashtag that should matter lol.


Is there an Anti Kishi FC? I need to vent. 

Him saying it's okay for characters to get killed off is the last straw. 

It's not even that I don't want my faves to die, there was a point in time when it was very likely Sasuke would get killed off and I was prepared. 

What irks me is that instead of writing them off himself he'll let someone else with little love, or connection to the series do it. 
Naruto & Sasuke don't deserve to die by someone trying to make a quick buck. Fuck that.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> *If you are not happy with how he deals with his series, then leave it.*
> /the.end.


Coming from the biggest Anti Kishi person on this forum. 

When I said Kishi was better then Ikemoto & Kodachi you made long rants about how Kishi's writing was trash. 

Don't try defending him now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Is there an Anti Kishi FC? I need to vent.



There was an anti Kishi FC direction long time ago from what other users told me. Just go to tumblr to vent. It serves as equal. Altho anti-WoF served equal purpose lol. "I can trash the character i hate but i can't deal with people trashing the author nor the new series i have my new fav in." Yawn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raniero (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> What irks me is that instead of writing them off himself he'll let someone else with little love, or connection to the series do it.


I'm pretty sure the people working on Boruto are close friends of Kishimoto. The artist was working as Kishimoto's assistant for years.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Coming from the biggest Anti Kishi person on this forum.
> 
> When I said Kishi was better then Ikemoto & Kodachi you made long rants about how Kishi's writing was trash.
> 
> Don't try defending him now.


I am not defending him; I am defending HIS ARTISTIC AND JURIDICAL authority on the manga. 
Kishi is a shit tier writer who comes up with 100000 poor bad written parallels. But it is HIS series, so basically, he has the right to take any decision on this same series. I won't be bothered if you complain about his lack of talent or creativity but I won't let you go at it if you complain about him applying his legitimate authority on his manga. 
I am not an Anti Kishimoto, I down spend my whole day thinking about how he is crap nor what he does. I have an opinion a very negative one about the way he writes his stories. Not everything is black and white; and that's the problem of this forum. Just because I don't like kishimoto's story telling , doesn't mean I will spit on him and everything he does. Just because I think his story is crap don't give me the right to complain about him applying his artistic and juridical authority on the manga. 
I won't call him shit , because don't think it's right to call someone Shit because I don't like his work.
I still respect Kishimoto as an Artist  ( someone who expresses his feelings through his realisations) maybe the way it's done is bad, but his legitimacy as an artist remain and I respect that. I won't call him a sold out every time he does something or take a decision. 
I am not a big Kishi fan, but I think senselessly spitting on whatever he does and say not only discredit me as a manga fan but also as an intellectual. 
So yes everytime I will see someone complain about why he makes this or that canon and say he is a sold out/shit because he did it, I'll call this person on his shit. 
We are on a manga forum but that doesn't mean we should behave like this. Maturity open mind; critical thinking and discipline still applies here. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The whole message isn't addressed to you but is more a reaction due to things I have seen on the forum ( may schedule discussion thread. ).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Yeah.
> .
> 
> All that's left is for him to approve a video game, then he would have completely whored out this series.
> ...



And then he will approve a hentai doujinshi as canon too. 

All breaks will be off!! 

He sure is slow for not approving the canonity/canonicity(?) of the novels and there are still Studio Pierrot fillers that are waiting its turn for canon status. 




Indra said:


> Just the first arc, supposedly. Although they never said canon, just that it was legitimate.



Which would be canon if they started contradicting each other?


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> And then he will approve a hentai doujinshi as canon too.


If he approves SS hentai I may forgive him for everything else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Which would be canon if they started contradicting each other?


I'm not really in a position to say. It's all on Kishimoto + advertisements 

Though considering Ukyo is supervising the script for this arc, I'm sure it'll be fine. I remember when the first episode came out, this dude name thgt something made a thread about how the anime retconned Boruto's shadow clones.

I think he said something about Boruto making four of five, when in the Movie, he said he could only make three. He didn't learn how to count yet, but rest assured people are waiting for a big mishap xD


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> If he approves SS hentai I may forgive him for everything else.



Only if he publishes it AND Ikemoto is not drawing that. 

Ghostdrawing is a big nonono in my book(as long its good) and I want my females to be hot, busty and legal. 

Ikemoto can ghostdraw all of his Salad(s) (leg fetish) hentai and fap to it at night for all I care. 

I'll let him fap to Chocho hentai too if he is that open minded in his loliconism.

AH, and no netorare unless it is Sasuke who steals all girls. 




Indra said:


> I'm not really in a position to say. It's all on Kishimoto + advertisements
> 
> Though considering Ukyo is supervising the script for this arc, I'm sure it'll be fine. I remember when the first episode came out, this dude name thgt something made a thread about how the anime retconned Boruto's shadow clones.
> 
> I think he said something about Boruto making four of five, when in the Movie, he said he could only make three. He didn't learn how to count yet, but rest assured people are waiting for a big mishap xD



We already have the anime and manga version of Dragon Ball Super having some bigger differences so the matter of which one is canon/more canon should come up sooner than later when the events of the anime catch up to manga stuff.

It also depends if Ikemoto got FULL reign over the anime and we do not have Yukas or other SP staffs sharing control of the scenario.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> He said it when the Boruto Manga was being released.



Can't wait to see Indra embarrass himself by posting the words of a WSJ/Viz representative.


----------



## Corvida (May 9, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I'm pretty sure the people working on Boruto are close friends of Kishimoto. The artist





> The artist





> The artist





> The artist

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

LOL Salad seems to wear pink lipstick.

She kinda looks like a loli secretary who tries her best to look provocative. And no panties. 

Maybe Ikemoto played too much Bayonetta but saw the heroine of the game as at least 20 years too old for his tastes and he gets his fill with Salad. 

Funny dude. 





Zef said:


> Is there an Anti Kishi FC? I need to vent.



I kinda have a fetish for watching filler/minor characters to be killed in horrible ways so as long as the death sentence stays away from the main cast of the original cast I couldn't care less. 

Naruto and Sasuke give all the cash anyway and have a HUGE fandom so I'd sooner see Kishi killing his own nuts than letting some noob successor to off them.


----------



## Raniero (May 9, 2017)

Your point?

The comment was that the people working on Boruto have no connection to Naruto. I was arguing that that claim was false.

If we're talking about no love, you can still put fanservice in your manga and care about it. The fanservice in this manga is tame compared to other (and far better) series out there.


----------



## Toph (May 9, 2017)

You have moved past conflict and have started to trascend humanity, @Zef. You are one step closer to enlightenment. I am trying to walk the same path.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> We already have the anime and manga version of Dragon Ball Super having some bigger differences so the matter of which one is canon/more canon should come up sooner than later when the events of the anime catch up to manga stuff.
> 
> It also depends if Ikemoto got FULL reign over the anime and we do not have Yukas or other SP staffs sharing control of the scenario.


I guess we have to wait and see what the future holds. Depends if the Manga can make more content for the anime to adapt.



Zensuki said:


> Can't wait to see Indra embarrass himself by posting the words of a WSJ/Viz representative.


Zen you're embarrassing yourself saying that an interview Kishimoto did isn't legitimate.

What kind of persons thinks a Manga isn't canon? Holy moly.

The dude is supervising the program, checking the drafts before they release. He said this himself. Are you going to say that Kishimoto is working on the Manga knowing its not apart of the story?



I don't even like most of the shit they are doing but you can't pretend that you know what canon means. The author's say is the final word.


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2017)

all of these kinda of debates could have be prevented if viz/sj would bother to ask kishi questions like this instead of questions about naruto and hinata's relationship which was asked back in 2014.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> You have moved past conflict and have started to trascend humanity, @Zef. You are one step closer to enlightenment. I am trying to walk the same path.


Need to create Hate-Kishi Church. Next milestone is to persuade @Zensuki lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> I guess we have to wait and see what the future holds. Depends if the Manga can make more content for the anime to adapt.



The anime got an advantage over the manga though in that:

- It is more frequent.

- Better art.

The manga got more Sasuke bait but since the events in the anime are happening before the Momo mess they cannot make Sasuke meet Boruto without a serious retcon of the movie(and the recap of the movie in manga version too).

Though I wonder if the mystery of the eye that takes place in the anime will be connected to the tattoo from the manga. It would be weird IF in the manga the eye was awakened only after Boruto gets his tattoo(and there is no mention of it happening before) while in the anime Boruto gets some mysterious super powers even before that.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> The anime got an advantage over the manga though in that:
> 
> - It is more frequent.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The anime is more fun, but I guess that's because the arc is more interesting than the bodyguard crap.

The manga looks like it's preparing itself, it's all been a giant setup. The plot is nowhere to be found though.



Arles Celes said:


> Though I wonder if the mystery of the eye that takes place in the anime will be connected to the tattoo from the manga. It would be weird IF in the manga the eye was awakened only after Boruto gets his tattoo(and there is no mention of it happening before) while in the anime Boruto gets some mysterious super powers even before that.


I can't say. I don't think its connected to the tattoo, because he does have it already, but I do think that the tattoo might aid him with it, somehow. But I feel like we'll get an better idea on just what is going on in the next few weeks 



fuff said:


> all of these kinda of debates could have be prevented if viz/sj would bother to ask kishi questions like this instead of questions about naruto and hinata's relationship which was asked back in 2014.


Kishimoto only wants to cause butt hurt in his interviews. Look at his latest one where he say he's okay with killing off Naruto characters.


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto only wants to cause butt hurt in his interviews. Look at his latest one where he say he's okay with killing off Naruto characters.


this describes kishimoto well:


result:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Agreed. The anime is more fun, but I guess that's because the arc is more interesting than the bodyguard crap.
> 
> The manga looks like it's preparing itself, it's all been a giant setup. The plot is nowhere to be found though.



Imagine that by the time manga hits its 4th-5th chapter of new content we may already have the 20th episode of the anime. 

Things will move on in the anime way faster.

Plus if the animation is good and the fights got some nice choreography. 




fuff said:


> this describes kishimoto well:
> 
> 
> result:



Meh, pairing baits is far more effective than hype tease.


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Zen you're embarrassing yourself saying that an interview Kishimoto did isn't legitimate.



Did Kishi say canon or are you going off what some guy at WSJ/Viz saying what he heard?
Its the latter isn't it? 

You guys are mistaken. There's a reason why the word canon is never said, a reason which I tried to highlight in previous posts, on why you hear SP tout Kishi helps them with fillers or have him make one shots for the movies. Why the video games have him create designs, why WSJ/Viz made a video of the guy saying to read Boruto the manga. Its marketing and basing whats canon on marketing is flimsy at best.

I just go by a simple rule: does Kishi write it?



fuff said:


> all of these kinda of debates could have be prevented if viz/sj would bother to ask kishi questions like this



Kishi has never said the word canon in any interview and pubs won't allow that as it will undermine their material. Kishi is also the the type of guy that has no spine 



oMeGa1904 said:


> Need to create Hate-Kishi Church. Next milestone is to persuade @Zensuki lol.



Not happening. I'll agree to some of his mistakes and shortcomings but won't encourage hate for the guy.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Not happening. I'll agree to some of his mistakes and shortcomings but won't encourage hate for the guy.



Compared to SP and their antics Kishi is like a manga virtuoso. 


...even when it includes trolling.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Did Kishi say canon or are you going off what some guy at WSJ/Viz saying what he heard?


Kishimoto told him that it was a legitimate part of the canon universe. He interviewed him earlier.




Zensuki said:


> You guys are mistaken. There's a reason why the word canon is never said, a reason which I tried to highlight in previous posts, on why you hear SP tout Kishi helps them with fillers or have him make one shots for the movies. Why the video games have him create designs, why WSJ/Viz made a video of the guy saying to read Boruto the manga. Its marketing and basing whats canon on marketing is flimsy at best.


Kishimoto:

* Does an interview where he states that it's canon, the person relays the information in a podcast with the WSJ for America.
* Expressed twice that he works with the Boruto Manga team. Says he even checks the drafts before they release, and he's labled as the Manga's suprevisor
* Stated that the only reason why Naruto is continuing is because he gave Ikemoto the green light to draw the series, if not for him, there would be no continuation because this is the only person who Kishimoto trusts.


> Desperately tries to prove that this isn't canon because Kishimoto isn't writing it.

It's okay 

Kishimoto handed off his series to a new writer and new artist, but he's still very much working with this, and even the anime. Kishimoto has never left.


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Not happening. I'll agree to some of his mistakes and shortcomings but won't encourage hate for the guy.



The Kishi accountability defense should have had limits. He's not worth it. Join the dark side. I'll wait here, at the same time each day ...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto told him that it was a legitimate part of the canon universe. He interviewed him earlier.





Indra said:


> Kishimoto:
> 
> * Does an interview where he states that it's canon, the person relays the information in a podcast with the WSJ for America.
> * Expressed twice that he works with the Boruto Manga team. Says he even checks the drafts before they release, and he's labled as the Manga's suprevisor
> ...



*Do we hear Kishi say canon or are you once again going of the hearsay of a WSJ representative? Thats a rhetorical question.
*Kishi works with the anime team in making SP fillers. Checked the Hagoromo filler arc
*Also says he is done with the series, only looks at it before it gets published and is keen to see what happens from a readers point of view.



Indra said:


> Kishimoto has never left.



I can tell not even you believe this  
Looks around you Indra. You spend your time in Boruto threads don't you, to see the same handful of posters post every week/month. There's a reason why most of the Naruto fandom and Kishi have moved on.


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Not sure if you guys are arguing over semantics or not, but Kishi has never said "canon".

Whether he said something synonymous to it is a different thing, but I keep seeing people say he said "canon" and that's wrong. 


oMeGa1904 said:


> The Kishi accountability defense should have had limits. He's not worth it. Join the dark side. I'll wait here, at the same time each day ...


Give it time, Kishi keeps burying himself every time he does an interview. Sooner or later everyone will be against him.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> Not sure if you guys are arguing over semantics or not, but Kishi has never said "canon".
> 
> Whether he said something synonymous to it is a different thing, but I keep seeing people say he said "canon" and that's wrong.
> 
> Give it time, Kishi keeps burying himself every time he does an interview. Sooner or later everyone will be against him.



Not to wade into the argument....but I think he as asked fans to treat it as a valid part of the Naruto franchise.  Now, whatever that means. your guess is as good as mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> *Do we hear Kishi say canon or are you once again going of the hearsay of a WSJ representative? Thats a rhetorical question.
> *Kishi works with the anime team in making SP fillers. Checked the Hagoromo filler arc
> *Also says he is done with the series, only looks at it before it gets published and is keen to see what happens from a readers point of view.


Just a little bit of info from this weeks podcast Andy Nakatani, Editor-in-Chief of the official English WSJ, discussed his trip to Japan for Jump Festa and the short interview he had with Kishimoto. :


Confirmation that his next series will be sci-fi.
Kishimoto said that _Boruto_ will be a legitimate, canon part of the _Naruto_ universe.
As such, Kishimoto is _really_ going to supervise it. "Like, super-supervise it."
Kishimoto considers the _Boruto_ serial to be just as important as the new manga he's working on, so in his mind he's giving them both equal attention.
> Please tell us more how a WSJ blog who works with VIZ is lying 

Podcast starts in regards to Boruto at 10:00




Zensuki said:


> I can tell not even you believe this
> Looks around you Indra. You spend your time in Boruto threads don't you, to see the same handful of posters post every week/month. There's a reason why most of the Naruto fandom and Kishi have moved on.


Kishimoto states that he works on the series

> Trying to prove that he left.

Just because you don't like the series doesn't mean we don't have to take it at face value.



Zef said:


> Not sure if you guys are arguing over semantics or not, but Kishi has never said "canon".


That's just what the podcast dude said, he ushered the words canon.

I guess. I posted it above ya.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 9, 2017)

Do Japanese even know what canon is? I think it's a term made by the west.


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

@Zensuki More information about Kishimoto being dissected away from Naruto/Boruto

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LazyWaka (May 9, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Do Japanese even know what canon is? I think it's a term made by the west.



Nope. Their is no word for canon in the Japanese language. So people asking for quotes of kishi saying canon is a pretty BS request.

At the end of the day he still said that the Last, the boruto movie (although this one got retconned by the manga), and the new manga are still officially part of the main storyline.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Zensuki More information about Kishimoto being dissected away from Naruto/Boruto


I need to contact Viz so they can help me contact Kishi.

Kishi needs to know that if Sasuke dies I'm coming for that ass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> I need to contact Viz so they can help me contact Kishi.
> 
> Kishi needs to know that if Sasuke dies I'm coming for that ass.


It's mostly Naruto I'm worried about.

Even if Sasuke dies he'll most likely die like a bad-ass.... if my boy Naruto is getting killed by Kishimoto, he'll die choking on ramen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ignition (May 9, 2017)

I'm only worried about Kurama. I'd like the guy to finally get free after spending centuries trapped in a sewer and chained against a stone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zef (May 9, 2017)

Ignition said:


> I'm only worried about Kurama. I'd like the guy to finally get free after spending centuries trapped in a sewer and chained against a stone.


That can only happen if Naruto dies at this point. Kishi won't strip Naruto of his power source, that's why he had Fagoromo basically command Kurama to stay with Naruto.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (May 9, 2017)

Zef said:


> That can only happen if Naruto dies at this point. Kishi won't strip Naruto of his power source, that's why *he had* *Fagoromo basically command Kurama to stay with Naruto*.



I'll forever remain salty for that moment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2017)

Zef said:


> Not sure if you guys are arguing over semantics or not, but Kishi has never said "canon".



@Indra Stop wasting my time dude. You've failed to show Kishi ever saying the word canon. The only thing you have, is something I expected: the words of a WSJ representative. Just deal with it and stop whining.


----------



## pat pat (May 10, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @Indra Stop wasting my time dude. *You've failed to show Kishi ever saying the word canon. *The only thing you have, is something I expected: the words of a WSJ representative. Just deal with it and stop whining.


Because the word doesn't exist in their language there is no Japan word for "canon". Same case with the word "coup d'état " , c'mon dude 
Aren't you guys tired of having stupid ass  discussions about this dude's words?


----------



## Platypus (May 10, 2017)

*Oricon ranking, May 1-7 (6 days)*

1851770 1862800 One Piece 85
*496699 *497195 Haikyuu 25
*226262 *226262 Souma 24
**185959 *185959 Boruto 3*
*107704 *107704 Black Clover 11
**65937 **65937 Kimetsu 6
**28551 *449478 Heroaca 13¹
**26311 **26311 Karada Sagashi
**25479 2582133 One Piece 84¹
**21682 **21682 Samon 9

¹older releases

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Oricon ranking, May 1-7 (6 days since release)*
> 
> 1851770 1862800 One Piece 85
> *496699 *497195 Haikyuu 25
> ...



how is compared to old volumes? I forgot


----------



## Indra (May 10, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @Indra Stop wasting my time dude. You've failed to show Kishi ever saying the word canon. The only thing you have, is something I expected: the words of a WSJ representative. Just deal with it and stop whining.


> WSJ representative interviewed Kishimoto and relayed what he was told.

You're just pretending that it is some kind of false information because you know that it's true. You literally have no argument for your illogical base, other than, "Kishimoto isn't writing it" and "Kishimoto isn't even apart of it" or something on those lines.

You can't really ask someone to stop whining when that's all you've been doing since the start. You can hate the series or what-ever, but it's canon no matter what you say. You're eerily becoming that type of Naruto fan who refuses to accept the ending because their favorite pairing didn't become canon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Platypus (May 10, 2017)

Rai said:


> how is compared to old volumes? I forgot



│ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
│183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,431,872 (109)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- 1
│116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,356,525 (*87)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- 2
│185959 (6)│––––––│––––––│––––––│––––––┃*,185,959 (**6)┃2017/05｜BORUTO-ボルト- 3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2017)

Platypus said:


> │ 初動. (日)│ ２週計｜ ３週計｜ ４週計｜ ５週計┃　　累計 (日数)┃ 発売日.│タイトル
> │183413 (4)│293736│330546│352609│372314┃*,431,872 (109)┃2016/08｜BORUTO-ボルト- 1
> │116905 (3)│229257│266939│290008│305926┃*,356,525 (*87)┃2016/12｜BORUTO-ボルト- 2
> │185959 (6)│––––––│––––––│––––––│––––––┃*,185,959 (**6)┃2017/05｜BORUTO-ボルト- 3



Better than 1st Volume


----------



## Platypus (May 10, 2017)

Rai said:


> Better than 1st Volume


Not really. Volume 3 was on sale for an extra 2 days compared to Volume 1's first Oricon ranking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2017)

Anime boost


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2017)

Platypus said:


> *Oricon ranking, May 1-7 (6 days)*
> 
> 1851770 1862800 One Piece 85
> *496699 *497195 Haikyuu 25
> ...




Laughing at those who though sales would considerably pick up after the recap.



Indra said:


> > WSJ representative interviewed Kishimoto and relayed what he was told.
> 
> You're just pretending that it is some kind of false information because you know that it's true. You literally have no argument for your illogical base, other than, "Kishimoto isn't writing it" and "Kishimoto isn't even apart of it" or something on those lines.
> 
> You can't really ask someone to stop whining when that's all you've been doing since the start. You can hate the series or what-ever, but it's canon no matter what you say. You're eerily becoming that type of Naruto fan who refuses to accept the ending because their favorite pairing didn't become canon


\

No, I'm not as I accept Kishi's writing. 
Don't be dumb. There were two simple points. Is Kishi writing? No. 
You claimed Kishi said canon, when all you have is hearsay from a WSJ representative. 
You've tried enough Indra.


----------



## Indra (May 10, 2017)

Are you forgetting the entire volume is mostly recap material, or did you forget that too? 


Zensuki said:


> No, I'm not as I accept Kishi's writing.
> Don't be dumb. There were two simple points. Is Kishi writing? No.
> You claimed Kishi said canon, when all you have is hearsay from a WSJ representative.
> You've tried enough Indra.


Kishimoto approved of the writing, and he said it was apart of the Naruto story. You're acting as if the guy who works with WSJ is some random bozo with a podcast.

Basically you have no argument and you're playing the Kishimoto no write, no canon! When Kishimoto works on it too

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Seelentau (May 10, 2017)

Raniero said:


> And we should treat your word as though it's law because...?



Because I know my shit. :3

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zef (May 10, 2017)

Seelentau one of the few translators we have left, show some respek.


I think OD left us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 10, 2017)

You can actually see her panties on that stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (May 10, 2017)

OD is busy with studying I think. Me too, but I don't do anything besides that and PC-ing so... here I am lul

Also, the cover is weird, with the panties and Sarada's pose... wtf xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raniero (May 10, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> Because I know my shit. :3


Why? Is your weebo powerlevel just too far above the rest of us?


----------



## Seelentau (May 11, 2017)

Precisely so. Hence my title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MasterORB (May 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ```
> *Title         ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Final (Days)*
> BORUTO-ボルト- 1     ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 431,872 (109)
> BORUTO-ボルト- 2     ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 356,525 (*87)
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Rai (May 17, 2017)

Better than vol. 2, may reach 400k (I hope so) and it's mostly recap

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2017)

Oh well, Justin Bieber is popular too. Crap sells

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Indra (May 17, 2017)

To think that art sells

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (May 17, 2017)

It's obviously Sarada's legs that sell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raniero (May 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ```
> *Title         ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Final (Days)*
> BORUTO-ボルト- 1     ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 431,872 (109)
> BORUTO-ボルト- 2     ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 356,525 (*87)
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 18, 2017)

Ignition said:


> It's obviously Sarada's legs that sell.


Don't tell SJ, or konoha donburi is gonna be real

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Don't tell SJ, or konoha donburi is gonna be real



A kunoichi must do as ordered XD


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2017)

```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Final (Days)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 431,872 (109)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 356,525 (*87)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃    185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ ....... ┃ ....... ┃ 264,155 (*20)
```

I guess it's not outselling previous volume then. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2017)

OP and Digital


----------



## Zensuki (May 24, 2017)

The bar just keeps getting lower


----------



## MasterORB (May 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ```
> *Title         ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Final (Days)*
> BORUTO-ボルト- 1     ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 431,872 (109)
> BORUTO-ボルト- 2     ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 356,525 (*87)
> ...


nice that's a good news.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2017)

It's definitely doing better than the last volume


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's definitely doing better than the last volume


Vol 2 → 266,939 copies sold in 17 days
Vol 3 → 264,155 copies sold in 20 days

It sold better at first but sales dropped faster than last time for whatever reason.


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Vol 2 → 266,939 copies sold in 17 days
> Vol 3 → 264,155 copies sold in 20 days
> 
> It sold better at first but sales dropped faster than last time for whatever reason.


Yeah I noticed that too. Kind of weird, it sold a lot more on the first day, but then got progressively worse.

Meh


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kind of weird, it sold a lot more on the first day,


We don't have day-by-day sales figures 

Vol 2 → 117k copies sold in 3 days
Vol 3 → 187k copies sold in 6 days *as opposed to 3*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Indra (May 24, 2017)

Platypus said:


> We don't have day-by-day sales figures
> 
> Vol 2 → 117k copies sold in 3 days
> Vol 3 → 187k copies sold in 6 days *as opposed to 3*


Yeah you can't calculate that shit when it was based on more days.

1[
putting this here


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

Roughly 17,200 copies sold last week, according to Shoseki.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Roughly 17,200 copies sold last week, according to Shoseki.


can we get that in chart form like u did with the other sales


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> can we get that in chart form like u did with the other sales


I'll post an updated table once the Oricon numbers are out. Shoseki's sales figures are just rough estimates.

At the bottom of the top 500 in the link I posted, you'll see:


> ※30位以下のおおまかな実売目安（推定）
> 30位21200/50位17200/100位8650/200位4650/300位3100/400位2550/500位2000


Which basically says: 

*estimated sales lower than rank 30
Rank 30: 21,200 / Rank 50: 17,200 / Rank 100: 8,650 / etc.

Boruto 3 is ranked 50th.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

All volumes have been updated with the numbers from the half-yearly sales report. (Days = amount of days volume has been on sale)


```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Final (Days)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 522,198 (291)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 402,894 (171)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃    185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ 280,159 ┃ ....... ┃ 280,159 (*27)
```


----------



## fuff (Jun 1, 2017)

*Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2017 (First Half)*
position 29:
Link


----------



## Zef (Jun 1, 2017)

Can someone just clarify if the sales are good or bad?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 1, 2017)

Those sales are Good. Not Beastly nor Shitty but...Good. The series is settling.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> *Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2017 (First Half)*
> position 29:
> Link removed



why is haikyu #4 lol. And FT fell so bad lmao.


----------



## fuff (Jun 1, 2017)

full list with volume 2+3
boruto @32 for volume 2
and 64 for volume 3
Kakashis training camp 101 makes narutos biggest tech a death trap to even attempt to use against sasukes enton as sauske just eats it with enton and redirects that shit back at naruto.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 1, 2017)

Zef said:


> Cam someone just clarify if the sales are good or bad?



Good if series was a new IP. Bad since its the supposed sequel to Naruto.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 8, 2017)

Accumulative Boruto volume sales

```
*Title		 ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days)*
BORUTO-ボルト- 1	 ┃    183,413 (4) ┃ 293,736 ┃ 330,546 ┃ 352,609 ┃ 372,314 ┃ 522,198 (291)
BORUTO-ボルト- 2	 ┃    116,905 (3) ┃ 229,257 ┃ 266,939 ┃ 290,008 ┃ 305,926 ┃ 402,894 (171)
BORUTO-ボルト- 3	 ┃    185,959 (6) ┃ 240,629 ┃ 264,155 ┃ 280,159 ┃ 290,965 ┃ 290,965 (*34)
```
(Days: equals the amount of days volume has been on sale)

Cancellation imminent.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2017)

random but...
@Platypus 
what studio is animating that show on ur sig??? looks so cool


----------



## Platypus (Jun 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> random but...
> @Platypus
> what studio is animating that show on ur sig??? looks so cool


dat studio mentality

Bones


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2017)

I was gonna answer fuff but Platypus moves so fast


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> dat studio mentality
> 
> Bones


ah thought so. They have the best animation, fma was so


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2017)

are joking about the cancellation or are the numbers really that bad???


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2017)

Platypus is joking obviously

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2017)

fuff was already going to celebrate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Accumulative Boruto volume sales
> 
> ```
> *Title         ┃ Release (Days) ┃ Week 2. ┃ Week 3. ┃ Week 4. ┃ Week 5. ┃ Last Report (Days)*
> ...


Are You Joking or telling the truth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> Can someone just clarify if the sales are good or bad?



I think Zen has your answer for you.



Zensuki said:


> Good if series was a new IP. Bad since its the supposed sequel to Naruto.



My take on things is

As long as physical sales remain reasonable good I doubt Shueisha / Jump will care much.
Digital seems to be hot right now and I don't think the publish those numbers.  So it possible could be making up
any shortcomings in physical sales with digital.

If say the sales are not to their liking. I imagine Boruto would go on until Kishi was ready to start his next series.


----------



## Indra (Jun 8, 2017)

If it cancels now I assume they might not get another chance to release more Naruto content since Kishimoto is done writing the series (probably not, who knows for sure), and the new team are the only one's assigned to the project. If they get loose, Kishimoto might not be happy about it (him wanting Ikemoto to draw this stuff, probably trusts Ukyo as well).

In my opinion, I would give the Manga about five years or so before they drop it or wrap it up. They'll probably try to consume as much cash as they can before the series dries up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2017)

It won't be cancelled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 8, 2017)

Rai said:


> It won't be cancelled


I mean for argument sake. Let's just say that the manga sales drops from the average 180k+ to like, 80k. Then lower and lower from there.

At that point I think they would start to be worried about their sales, because it doesn't chart the top five or ten overall. 

So if that happens it might go out like Bleach, where they need the author to speed it up. 

But in my opinion they keep releasing this series monthly as if they have all the time in the world. I don't understand what their game plan is, it would be nice to have a Interview with Ukyo and Ikemoto. Especially in regards to their criticism.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Jun 8, 2017)

eversince they were done with the movie recap each manga episode was boring, nothing special and to think it's monthly, it's like they can't even produced a decent interesting episode within the whole month. Being it monthly, they have more time brainstorming and think of interesting plot but instead they try to do their best in how to draw sarada with her bare legs and ooc expression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> So if that happens it might go out like Bleach, where they need the author to speed it up.


Bleach wasn't cancelled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 9, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Bleach wasn't cancelled.


I heard Kubo was asked to speed up the final arc or something. Not sure if it was legitimate or why.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> I heard Kubo was asked to speed up the final arc or something. Not sure if it was legitimate or why.



*Spoiler*: _Off-topic_ 



Salty fanboys trying to shift the blame to the publishers/editors. Because Kubo would never introduce story elements he wouldn't address ever again, or rush an ending. 

His health was probably the main reason the ending felt so rushed, as well as his inability to write or pace a story. He talked about his deteriorating physical condition quite a bit during a recent interview.

And the manga ending coincided with an announcement for a live-action movie in addition to a pair of novels that take place after the end of the manga. Seems planned rather than evil editors giving him the axe mere months in advance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2017)

^thats sad to hear, tho he should've ended it the moment Aizen lost tbftbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MasterORB (Jun 9, 2017)

Could Boruto e become the new Toriko, I don't remember very well, But I think this is the same type of number has well. But with Bleach I think it sold well the Problem was Kubo.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2017)

Not sure what to make of the sales. It's always a huge risk to start with entirely new characters. The plot has also been very slow, so it's anyones guess what will happen when things heat up. Having older characters play a big role again could help bring things up. 

They might be happy with the numbers though idk.


----------

